#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-02
<_stink_> we need a t-shirt with an angry face saying "FORK IT"
<_stink_> but i can't decide whose face it should be
<rick_h__> I'd buy one that has the "all the things" meme in it
<rick_h__> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3560z9/
<snap-l> Hah!
<snap-l> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049B3YQI/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=decafbadnet-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B0049B3YQI&adid=0WX6Z4RWD774NABSMFX0&
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MofYoqZzXDw
<snap-l> It's like a workout for drummers. ;)
<rick_h__> nice
<snap-l> yeah, I was looking to get a practice pad anyway. Might as well get some sticks and a DVD to go with it. ;)
<snap-l> Wow, just freaked myself out. Managed to drop the laptop from a height
<snap-l> At least it appears to be working. :)
<snap-l> panic
<snap-l> Although I think I left it suspended from WEdnesday, because the battery is deader than a doornail
<_stink_> you suspended it from Wednesday?  no wonder it fell
<_stink_> (hi-hat please)
<snap-l> Um, yeah
<snap-l> total causality.
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/35kdrz-604x406.jpg
<snap-l> Gid moaning.
<wolfger2> whassup?
<snap-l> Not much
<snap-l> Just getting ready to go shopping
<snap-l> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/12/2011-music-wrap-up-and-mixtape-107/ <- Watching / listening to this
<rick_h__> ugh, back from shopping.
<snap-l> rick_h__: wb
<rick_h__> now to see how much hacking can be done during nap time
<snap-l> finding I'm not going to be making it all through this mixtape
<wolfger2> why not?
<wolfger2> Installation's done. Time to reboot. BRB
<snap-l> Wolfger: too concentrated of a specific form of music. :)
<wolfger_> Using Rekonq as my browser and... not hating it!
<wolfger_> browser open, twitter client open, irc client open, konsole open, and <700 MB of RAM used. I'm starting to think KDE's always gotten a bad rap about being a resource hog due to 3rd-party apps. :-p
<jrwren> snap-l: where is your new job?
<brousch> jrwren: remember where rick_h__ used to work?
<brousch> Wolfger: my biggest ram hog in KDE is digikam
<brousch> 1.7GB
<rick_h__> good grief, my whole system is 1.6 and that's with multiple chrome and firefox running
<brousch> so fire up your favorite photo management suite with 56,000 photos and see what happens ;)
 * rick_h__ hits # ls -al **/*
<rick_h__> done :P
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> back from Great Lakes Crossing
<snap-l> or as I call it, hell in the round.
<brousch> snap-l: big day tomorrow?
<snap-l> brousch: Yep
<snap-l> This is when I really find out what rick_h__ did
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h__> hah
<rick_h__> "oh...he made a big deal out of *that*?"
<greg-g> rick_h_droid: har har (re ls -al **/*)
<rick_h_droid> greg-g :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-03
<rick_h__> phew, bed time == hack time
<rick_h__> Blazeix: you going to be at CHC wed?
<rick_h__> Blazeix: if so, care to block out time for code review/css help in getting the control pretty?
<Blazeix> rick_h__: yeah, I should be there. sounds fun :)
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> everyone having fun?
<snap-l> jjesse: totally.
<jjesse> yay
<snap-l> Yourself?
<jjesse> i think so, trying to get the new year started after being off for a week and then spending all day driving
<snap-l> Ugh, that's no fun.
<tjagoda> Ohi
<snap-l> Hey tjagoda
<tjagoda> tjagoda is not prepared to return to work from vacation tomorrow
<snap-l> I can imagine
<snap-l> I'm not ready to return to an office.
<tjagoda> Trainin on EDI for the new ERP the next three days
<tjagoda> Training*
<tjagoda> Need to learn Oracle plSQL
<snap-l> Lucky you
<snap-l> Hope you remember your basntardized Pascal
<tjagoda> Combining Procedural language with SQL just sounds painful
<snap-l> From what I remembered of PLSQL, I didn't quite see the point of not using Perl externally from the database.
<tjagoda> I am forced to use plSQL from inside the ERP application
<tjagoda> ='(
<snap-l> WEll, it could be worse.
<snap-l> (Actually, who am I kidding? It's pretty bad. ;) )
<snap-l> (kidding)
<snap-l> (mostly)
<tjagoda> Hopefully I will not have to bombard you with PLSQL inquiries =P
<snap-l> I've forgotten more PL/SQL than I ever learned.
<tjagoda> "Remember years ago when you used this under duress?"
<snap-l> then spending all day     │ lotia_
<snap-l> Well, that was entertaining
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PL/SQL
<snap-l> Let's try that again.
<tjagoda> lolz
<snap-l> Frankly, it was a godsend when they embedded Java in Oracle
<snap-l> and I don't say that lightly.
<tjagoda> I have roughly 30ish days to learn EDI and plSQL and then program 33 EDI transaction sets
<tjagoda> Well
<tjagoda> 33 trading partners
<tjagoda> each with multiple sets
<snap-l> tjagoda: You can pick up PL/SQL in less than a week
<snap-l> It's just not fun to code in.
<tjagoda> From what I saw on the wiki when I reviewed it the other day it looks human readable just like vanilla SQL
<snap-l> It's essentially Pascal
<tjagoda> Let me just climb into my time capsual
<tjagoda> And visit the days of pascalian glory
<rick_h__> morning party people
<Wolfger> morning. Holy crap, tjagoda came back last night?
<rick_h__> I really do need to leave myself some better notes when I leave a project for a week
<rick_h__> Wolfger: yea, I was floored. I hadn't seen him in a while
<Wolfger> Hadn't heard from him here or on the Penguicon list save for a recent announcement that he was withdrawing as con chair due to lack of time for it.
<rick_h__> ouch
<Wolfger> Need to fire up Kubuntu from the hotel tonight, but it looks like my fresh install over the weekend may have cured my wifi issues. Connection from home seemed to be rock solid.
<rick_h__> nice
<snap-l> g'morning
<rick_h__> morning, you hitting orientation fun? :)
<rick_h__> get your buddy and all that business :P
<snap-l> Not until after 9:30, but thanks for the anxiety. ;)
<rick_h__> hah
<Wolfger> Just shave your head and rant a lot. You'll be a perfect replacement for rick_h__  :-)
<rick_h__> definitely helps with a shaven head...you seem a bit scarier in that corp building
<snap-l> I'll need all the scary I can muster up. ;)
<brousch> gonna kick ass and takes names?
<Wolfger> chew bubblegum
<snap-l> brousch: We shall see
<tjagoda> Somebody remind me what I was working on before the holidays?
<Wolfger> Penguicon
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> and "avoiding IRC"
<tjagoda> I actually resigned from Penguicon
<Wolfger> welcome back, by the way
<tjagoda> as I was both doing a poor job at PR and too busy at work
<tjagoda> avoiding IRC is totes legit though
<Wolfger> Yeah, I saw the notice about you resigning con chair. That's why I said you were working on it before the holidays.
<brousch> tjagoda: you have not been on much lately so i'm afraid we can't help you there
<tjagoda> Not enough coffee in these veins to interpret the lulz
 * tjagoda fixes this
<tjagoda> I upgraded to alpha 1 on my laptop Saturday
<tjagoda> Had to check the sources file to see if it actually upgraded because everything looks the same.
<Wolfger> woot!
<tjagoda> I didn't even get a new splash screen!
<tjagoda>  /heartbroken
<Wolfger> Yeah, I think the very first alpha version is like "the current stable with a few files updated"
<tjagoda> Ironically
<tjagoda> more stable than my stable
<Wolfger> give it 30 days. It'll change a lot
<tjagoda> 11.10 does random hard locks on me for reasons I have not been able to deduce
<tjagoda> 12.04 alpha 1 has so far not done so
<Wolfger> more stable than stable? Great. Now I have Rob Zombie in my head...
<tjagoda> My aversion to musics cures me from this problem
<tjagoda> afk phone repair
<Wolfger> German grammar just blows my mind sometimes, as I do word for word translations: "Can you me please another napkin bring?"
<Wolfger> p.se is starting to look respectable... http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/46716/what-should-every-programmer-know-about-web-development
<tjagoda> So when they painted the walls of the shop, they painted over an RJ11 junction box
<tjagoda> Turns out paint slowly destroys the ability of those little RJ tabs to keep the plug secured
<brousch> duck tape
<tjagoda> Also turns out that white paint camouflages plugs from my eyes
<tjagoda> I just eliminated the junction with those little button splicing connectors
<tjagoda> PAINT THIS MOTHEREFFERS
<brousch> tjagoda: I am disappointed with my new local Tim Hortons. Their breakfast sandwiches are very bland. Who in Canada can I contact about this?
<ColonelPanic001> anyone
<ColonelPanic001> All Canadians are valid recipients of complaints
<ColonelPanic001> Partial ownership of the company comes with citizenship
<tjagoda> bland?
<tjagoda> You must be too far away from the mothership.
<tjagoda> See snap-l and his theory about Tim Hortons quality being directly proportional to the Canadian Border's proximity
<brousch> he may be right
<tjagoda> Just spent an egregious amount of money at O'Reilly as I noticed they had a buy 2 get one free sales.
<tjagoda> sale*
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> "honey, look how much money I saved!"
<Wolfger> "If your paycheck was bigger, I could have saved even more!"
<tjagoda> I wanted to just buy a PLsql book
<tjagoda> then I ended up buying a PLsql book and some Junos security books
<tjagoda> Damn you, marketers. =(
<rick_h__> LOTD https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/183595
<brousch> w
<brousch> t
<brousch> f
<tjagoda> tl;dr
<tjagoda> I read the part in the middle where he called microsoft for help with is linux
<tjagoda> trololololol
<_stink_> ...
<_stink_> wow
<rick_h__> yea, so part of my job is to spend time going through LP support stuff, questions/etc. That's my intro one today
<rick_h__> I'm not even sure what to say...
<brousch> A: Please impale yourself on a rusty fencepost.
<brousch> i'm not even sure if he's running debian, windows, ubuntu, or kubuntu
<Wolfger> rick_h__: that's the biggest wtf I've seen in a while
<rick_h__> Wolfger: ok, glad it wasn't just me
<Wolfger> I'm inclined to copy and paste it to p.se
<Wolfger> just for the lulz
<rick_h__> I wasn't sure if I should post it...but it's really some quality work
<rick_h__> no, don't mean to spread things like that
<rick_h__> more for the private logged audience here :)
<Wolfger> :)
<Wolfger> I love that it's a question for "Launchpad"
<Wolfger> No asignee yet... Who do you not like that you can assign it to? ;-)
<brousch> jcastro can clean it up
<brousch> i think they're testing you
<brousch> to see how you handle a meth-addled troll
<jcastro> heh
<Wolfger> brousch: +1 on the jcastro idea
<tjagoda> where does rick_h work now?
<tjagoda> ubuntu?
<brousch> well, canonical
<rick_h__> tjagoda: launchpad team at canonical
<brousch> he's our newest whipping boy
<rick_h__> wheeee
<tjagoda> lulz
<tjagoda> Hows the experience?
<tjagoda> Does Mark Shuttleworth personally demand you be business casual even in the confines of your own home?
<rick_h__> it's a bit crazy. LP is BIIIIIIIG
<brousch> i imagine him wearing a nicely pressed shirt and tie with boxer-briefs and crocks
<rick_h__> heh, no idea
<_stink_> brousch: stop stealing my fantasies
<brousch> _stink_: stop sharing them as anonymous coward on slashdot
<_stink_> :O
<rick_h__> heh http://sourceforge.net/blog/mirror/
<brousch> fascinating
<rick_h__> jcastro: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/abmgjcmmphkhndoahbfanhbgeekconmm
<rick_h__> are you using something else for your gmail templates and such?
<jcastro> I only use the sig templates
<jcastro> which are built in
<rick_h__> ah, ok
<rick_h__> I'm getting sick of re typing LP templates and such. Might be cool for AskUbuntu stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there's a labs one that does this
<jcastro> http://stackapps.com/questions/2116/autoreviewcomments-pro-forma-comments-for-se
<jcastro> is what I use for AU
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1323/what-prewritten-comments-can-we-use-and-share
<jcastro> with those
<rick_h__> ah nice
<greg-g> g'morn
<rick_h__> howdy greg-g
<rick_h__> Blazeix: this seems pretty sweet http://coreygoldberg.blogspot.com/2012/01/officially-introducing-sst-python-web.html
<nullspace> yawn
<rick_h__> pretty much
<nullspace> huh, so rick_h__ your in bham?
<rick_h__> bham?
<nullspace> rick_h__62 was coming from brhmmi.sbcglobal.net
<rick_h__> ah, on the cell
<nullspace> interesting
<rick_h__> well, the 4g mifi
<Wolfger> nullspace == stalker?
<greg-g> Wolfger: just another name for a lurker
<jcastro> greg-g: 2 new questions in one day!
<greg-g> jcastro: I know!
<greg-g> jcastro: Shotwell is frustrating to me :/
<jcastro> the devs monitor their tag
<jcastro> so you should get answers soon
<greg-g> awesome
<jcastro> keep em coming!
<greg-g> I'm also like 1 mile away from their office, so if they don't answer, I can go have a talking to with them :)
<jcastro> they're awesome guys
<jcastro> I wonder how they are doing
<jcastro> it's really just google millionaire gets bored, starts company, heh
<jcastro> I am glad he's investing in free software though, unf.
<greg-g> yeah, definitely awesome exit strategy
 * greg-g dreams
<greg-g> oh non-profit work, how I love/hate you
<greg-g> jcastro: man, they are quick, eric answered both questions already :)
<jcastro> when your question is written well it's faster than IRC
<greg-g> I'll take that as a compliment :)
<jcastro> I am starting to be convinced that the internet actually hinders people from communicating
<jcastro> like, read any youtube comment
<Wolfger> iz can haz problems wif my wifi. HALP PLZ!!!!
<jcastro> indeed
<nullspace> greg-g: I'd hardly call myself a lurker, but hey I barely talk in IRC, work needs to get done
<jcastro> greg-g: EDIT is my latest target
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/b/107921963368679288414/107921963368679288414/posts/dXvjwXRnvSC
<nullspace> I recall an onion report saying that the internet went down for a day and in related news work productivty went up 30%
<Wolfger> lulz
<Wolfger> I think it's funny how people don't believe employees wasted time pre-internet
<nullspace> there are plenty of people that waste time and barely understand how to use their computer
<Wolfger> Some people waste their time and mine just by trying to do their job and failing :-p
<Wolfger> Oops, sorry. Too curmudgeonly?
<Wolfger> I'm alternately embracing and avoiding becoming a grumpy old man.
<snap-1> Hello, world.
<snap-1> I have confirmed once again that I am not that bright
<snap-1> Generated a private key on another machine, so it can't be decoded properly.
<snap-1> so I can't get into the home machine.
<snap-1> <- Stupid.
<rick_h__> doh
<rick_h__> well welcome online
<rick_h__> get your machine up and running then?
<snap-1> Thanks. Good to be back
<snap-1> no, that's the other dim-bulb move
<snap-1> created a 386 stick, not a 64 bit stick
<rick_h__> oops
<snap-1> so I'm waiting for the download.
<snap-1> At least I brought two sticks.
<brousch> see why keys drive me nuts?
<rick_h__> there you go, what are you downloading/running on?
<brousch> give me passwords
<rick_h__> brousch: SHUSH
<snap-1> brousch: Folks can guess passwords
<snap-1> they have a harder time guessing 2048 bit keys.
<brousch> that is true
<snap-1> I'm running on the 386 stick
<rick_h__> keys > *
<rick_h__> It took me forever to talk people at morpace to use them more
<snap-1> Gave myself 3GB to run on
<snap-1> Seriously, keys are a godsend
<brousch> keys are so big you can't even remember them when you need them
<rick_h__> ? 3gb to run on?
<snap-1> except when you do stupid things with them
<snap-1> 3GB od free disk space on a 4GB key.
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha. So you're running on a live usb setup
<snap-1> Yeah, don't leave home without it.
<brousch> Kubuntu 11.10 runs very well on my MBP. It even picked up the sound , video, and wifi drivers automagically. I had to manually cram them in last time I tried this.
<brousch> bravo ubuntu!
<brousch> now i just need my pretty blue kubuntu stickers to show up so i can cover over than glowing apple
<devinheitmueller> A user's Ubuntu install worked with his/her hardware out of the box!?!?!?  It's a Christmas miracle!
<devinheitmueller> :-)
<brousch> the miracle is that it worked with apple hardware oob
<devinheitmueller> Oh, check the ubuntu macbook page though.  On some of the Macbook pros, it appears to work but the fans are properly enabled (so you'll burn out the hardware)
<devinheitmueller> s/are/aren't/
<brousch> yikes
<devinheitmueller> brousch: you might be ok, but I would definitely check that page before concluding success.
<devinheitmueller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<brousch> hm, lucid seems to be the last release https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid
<brousch> thanks for the tip
<devinheitmueller> np
<devinheitmueller> If you figure out your status, you should feel free to update the wiki with the latest findings.
<brousch> how would i know if the fans are working? fire up eclipse and see if it melts?
<devinheitmueller> pretty much.
<devinheitmueller> Compile the kernel and see if you hear/feel the fans kick in.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-04
 * wolfger_ pokes the channel
 * rick_h__ stabs back
<wolfger_> hey rick_h__, where's the "report a bug" link on LP? I always have a devil of a time finding it
<wolfger_> You would think it would be in plain sight on the bugs.launchpad.net page
<rick_h__> wolfger_: it's on the ride side
<rick_h__> always in the column on the right
<rick_h__> wolfger_: the trick is that bugs.lp.net is just a landing page, you have to submit the bug to a specific project
<rick_h__> so always include the /xxxx
<rick_h__> so bugs.lp.net/launchpad or bugs.lp.net/sendoff etc
<wolfger_> got it. Thanks!
<rick_h__> np
<wolfger_> Woot. First bug filed in I don't know how long.
<wolfger_> Wait.... am I actually happy I just got bit by a bug? :-p
<tjagoda> The only bugs I file come from that auto popup which does all the work for me.
<snap-l> Evening
<wolfger_> tjagoda <-- lazy
<tjagoda> I feel undereducated at manually reporting bugs
<tjagoda> Like when I used to have to manually pick the package?  Oh god.
<wolfger_> so if anybody cares to install python-wxglade and comment on the bug... It segfaults on me.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxglade/+bug/911554
<tjagoda> I am very glad I did not participate in alphas before I had cable
<wolfger_> lulz -> http://goo.gl/nrT7b
<wolfger_> tl;dr "swap is slow, so I'm going to use my RAM as a swap partition"
<tjagoda> I know a guy who uses a ramdisk to host a minecraft server.
<wolfger_> now that makes sense
<jrwren> lol
<brousch> snap-l: you geekered me
<snap-l> brousch: Eh?
<snap-l> Not sure what that means.
<snap-l> Actually, using RAM for tmp makes sense
<snap-l> but not for swap. That's just asking for trouble.
<brousch> the kubuntu CDs you sent are 32bit, but they don't say that anywhere
<brousch> not really your fault ;)
<brousch> so i have to download 64bit and reinstall
<snap-l> I'd assume that anything on CD is 32 bit, since that's the recommended variant.
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, I had to download the 64 bit alternate install for my work machine
<snap-l> Creating a USB stick via a USB stick is, entertaining.
<jrwren> why is 32bit recommended?
<snap-l> jrwren: Honestly, I have no idea
<snap-l> I think they figure it's backward-compatible, so if someone tries it in their 2006 era machine, it'll just work.
<snap-l> instead of giving some cryptic incompatibilitiy message.
<brousch> snap-l: so how was the first day?
<snap-l> brousch: Had a good lunch, filled out some paperwork, and reinstalled Alternate Ubuntu too many times to try to sort out software RAID.
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> tomorrow should be more fine-tuning
<snap-l> Having to get acclimated to an office again
<jjesse__> is that code for you forgot to wear pants to work today?
<snap-l> Speaking of which, going to hit the hay.
<snap-l> jjesse__: No, fortunately I have pants
<snap-l> just haven't worn them in a long while. ;)
<snap-l> Hopefully I'll be able to ssh into my home machine, or I'll be rather upset.
<jjesse> you figured out your key problem right?
<snap-l> jjesse: Yeah, the problem was I created the pub/private key here
<snap-l> and not on the destination machine
<snap-l> I think it's sorted now
<snap-l> I'll find out tomorrow for certain, though. ;)
<snap-l> Anywho, g'night, everyone. See you in the morning. :)
<jrwren> snap-l: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/sys/2746924098.html
<jrwren> snap-l: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/sys/2759268167.html
<jrwren> snap-l: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/sys/2759280299.html
<wolfger_> jrwren: 32-bit is recommended because it works better. Case in point: my wifi now works flawlessly (after reformatting a fubar 64-bit install and putting 32-bit in)
<Wolfger> Good morning party people
<snap-l> jrwren: The only thing in that lot that I'd be interested in is the Percom Happy Drive for the Atari. ;)
<snap-l> Bah, that's no the Happy drive. but still...
<rick_h__>  morning
<snap-l> Morning
<Wolfger> Happy Drive?
<Wolfger> Do you have to bend your 5.25" floppy to get it inserted into the smiley-face slot?
<nullspace> morning all
<rick_h__> party party
<snap-l> Wolfger: No, not really. ;)
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Computers
<tjagoda> howdy
<rick_h__> tjagoda: multiple days in a row?
<tjagoda> Consider it a belated Christmas present!
<snap-l> huzzah!
<Wolfger> His Blackberry must be on the fritz ;-)
<rick_h__> oh man, we owe tjagoda so much blackberry fun
<snap-l> Speaking of BB, apparently the Playbook is on clearance.
<snap-l> $400 off
<rick_h__> back taxes so to say
<snap-l> That almost puts it within give-a-damn range.
<nullspace> you can apperently run some android apps on it
<tjagoda> Not yet you cant
<tjagoda> =(
<nullspace> but seeing as it lacks an SD reader it doesn't exist to me
<tjagoda> That patch has been in limbo for like 8000 years
<nullspace> tjagoda: if you root it I heard you could
<Wolfger> Somebody still uses SD?
<tjagoda> I actually love the Blackberry OS on it
<nullspace> yeah my SLR does
<tjagoda> what it does, it does very well
<Wolfger> nullspace: that's what USB cables are for...
<tjagoda> they've just been really really slow at patching more features into it
<nullspace> Wolfger: I have this image of your house looking like the borg took it over
<nullspace> I hates cables and dongles
<snap-l> nullspace: I hate latency. :)
<snap-l> That said, if I can make something wireless without too much trouble, I will
<snap-l> (too much trouble == mice, computers in other rooms with no obvious drops, etc)
<nullspace> not sure how taking a sd card out of a slr and dropping it into a tablet has anything to latency
<Wolfger> nullspace: I try to get everything on one cable. Micro-USB. So far my work cell, personal cell, and Kindle all use it. And I rarely need more than one device plugged in at a time.
<Wolfger> when I get a new camera, I'll look for a camera that takes micro USB too.
<tjagoda> All my blackberry stuff uses Mini USB
<brousch> i just dropbox things to my phone and nookcolor
<snap-l> nullspace: Um, why would you want to take photos from a SLR and put them in a tablet?
<tjagoda> I live on Mini USB
<Wolfger> One cable to rule them all, one cable to bind them
<nullspace> not sure why anyone would want to plug their camera into their laptop
<snap-l> nullspace: Because it's their primary machine? :)
<snap-l> not everyone lives on beige boxes
<tjagoda> the planet revolves around my lap/desktop
<nullspace> snap-l: to see if I need to retake them, the lcd on a slr is tiny and someit's hard to tell if it's in focus
<snap-l> or some painted version thereof.
<nullspace> snap-l: take the card out of the camera, saves battery
<snap-l> nullspace: I'd trust a laptop screen over a tablet screen
<nullspace> I'm poor and
<nullspace> I still have a 5lb laptop
<brousch> how about one of those eyefi things?
<Wolfger> snap-l: even a tablet with Retina (R) Display? ;-)
<rick_h__> they still make mini usb?
<snap-l> Ye gads, that's hardly ideal. :)
<tjagoda> I want to punch people in the face here when they complain about the weight of their 17 inch laptops
<tjagoda> NO CRAP DUDE
<nullspace> I trust a RAID 5 over a single drive but I'm not carrying one around
<snap-l> Wolfger: Especially a tablet with retina display.
<nullspace> snap-l: you have your ideals and I have mine
<snap-l> mine are better. :)
<nullspace> also there is no built in sd port in my laptop
<snap-l> nullspace: Ouch, what monstrosity are you carrying?
<nullspace> 1024x768 vs 1440x900 not really that big of a diff there
<snap-l> Even my lowly Thinkpad X120E has a SD slot
<nullspace> snap-l: yeah I have a mortage to pay so I still have my t61
<nullspace> a laptop upgrade is likely not going to happen even if this dies
<snap-l> I could loan you a Sandisk SD USB reader.
<snap-l> They're pretty handy, IMHO
<nullspace> I have usb SD readers
<nullspace> it's just another thing to carry
<snap-l> Yeah, I guess.
<tjagoda> I just carry a mobile darkroom with me when I need to take pictures.
<nullspace> tjagoda: still using film eh?
<rick_h__> http://t.co/qN3XS9k7www.youtube.com/watch?v=ginQNMiRu2w is really cool
<rick_h__> <3 the music part since I'm a Zimmer fan and have the soundtrack
<nullspace> what's this video of?
<rick_h__> the creator of inception about the movie @Google
<tjagoda> I just spent $600 on college textbooks.
<tjagoda> =(
<rick_h__> ouch, I remember those days
<Wolfger> ugh
<brousch> tjagoda: what are you studying?
<tjagoda> Four classes
<snap-l> tjagoda: Ouch.
<tjagoda> Its the semester of hell
<tjagoda> Java programming, Calculus for Business Applications, Management & Leadership, and Organizational Psychology
<tjagoda> I dread the calculus.
<snap-l> I had no end of troubl ewith Calculus. Have you taken Physics?
<rick_h__> calc wasn't bad, calc 2 threw me for a bit though
<snap-l> yeah, I squeaked by in Calc 2
<Wolfger> calc sucked
<Wolfger> but when I took Technical Calculus, I think I got a B+ or an A... It was much easier to grasp
<brousch> calc is a big reason i have an anthropology degree
<snap-l> brousch: hah
<nullspace> calc2 is weed out class IIRC
<nullspace> calc 3 was justa  bitch, hyperbolic sine integration
<tjagoda> I have no use to this maths.
<tjagoda> Hopefully its like my last math class with a lazy professor that gives A's on everything
<rick_h__> meh, even my wife did calc I for non-match majors. And she can't do math
<rick_h__> I mean...doing 48/6 is like watching a 386 do factorials
<tjagoda> http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=1290628
<tjagoda> That is encouraging
<tjagoda> I like when I get professors used to teaching the lower newbie maths
<tjagoda> because it means they're conditioned to be incredibly forgiving
<tjagoda> "Great teacher. you have to be a complete retard to fail his class."
<tjagoda> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.
<nullspace> nice, I think I've manged to totally hose my audio
<nullspace> fing pulse audio
<tjagoda> My audio likes to crackle in ubuntu.
<tjagoda> It doesn't wake up from powersave correctly.
<nullspace> I thought you had a system76
<brousch> my audio is perfect on this latitude d630
<tjagoda> Even on the system76 it sometimes happens
<nullspace> so who is running 12.04 beta?
<nullspace> I'm disenchanted with 11.10
<jcastro> me
<jcastro> but it's not much different from 11.10
<brousch> 11.10 r0x
<brousch> kubuntu
<brousch> except for the crazy ram usage
<tjagoda> Nobody, because 12.04 beta doesn't exist ;D
<tjagoda> Alpha 1 ftw
<tjagoda> But yeah, 11.10 is not happytimes
<tjagoda> Hard locks my system at random intervals.
<nullspace> I'm running xfce on the main box, and gnome/unity on the lappy. I've given unity a second chance and I am not a fan
<tjagoda> I want to rewind to gnome 2.2
<tjagoda> Not so much a fan of this unified user interface trend
<nullspace> nah xfce with nautilius
<jcastro> hah
<tjagoda> Gnome 2.2 made sense to me because of my years of errant conditioning
<brousch> i set up my kde panels just like gnome 2. it's a beautiful thing
<tjagoda> Although unity seems like its improving, I'll give it that
<nullspace> though I am intriuged by the work on features with pulse audio that were removed in 11.10
<tjagoda> Definitely better than the terror that is Gnome 3
<tjagoda> I just miss my top panel with always there buttons and the old school windows style trays
<brousch> my problem with xfce is that it would not suspend and coming out of hibernate took like 5 minutes
<tjagoda> This is probably where I shout get off my lawn
<tjagoda> I hate you brousch.
<tjagoda> Looking at KDE.
<brousch> why for?
<tjagoda> Do you have any idea how long I've maintained an anti-KDE diplomatic dispute with Wolfger?! =P
<nullspace> jcastro: any idea if there are going to bring back the pulse audio remote server feature?
<nullspace> I know it was horrible but curious if they see any hope
<jcastro> what's the remote server feature?
<brousch> tjagoda: i also used to consider it a jumbled mess
<nullspace> basically one machine could pipe audio to another machine
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that's there
<jcastro> are you sure you're not missing a package?
<jcastro> I just set that up the other day
<nullspace> really?
<jcastro> yeah
<nullspace> what doc did you follow?
<jcastro> is the paprefs installed
<jcastro> but greyed out?
<nullspace> yeah
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> I just found out why
<brousch> tjagoda: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/snapshot10.png
<nullspace> though I made some changes to un grey out the features
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paprefs/+bug/829051
<jcastro> it's a  symlink
<nullspace> yeah I did that
<jcastro> it was fixed
<jcastro> and then broke again
<jcastro> and then no body changed the bug back to "it's broken"
<jcastro> #24 is what worked for me
<tjagoda> brousch: that is beauty
<nullspace> but I can't install padevchooser
<tjagoda> I like the bottom panel.
<tjagoda> A bottom panel like that is what I miss most from unity.
<nullspace> how am I suppose to select a sound server
<tjagoda> brousch: what KDE version is that?
<jcastro> in the sound settings
<jcastro> the server just shows up as an output device.
<brousch> tjagoda: whatever is in 11.10. i spent about 30 mins adding panels and moving stuff where it should be
<tjagoda> I wonder if it will hardlock and crash less on the kubuntu side of the pond.
<nullspace> jcastro: will it only work in 12.04 ?
<jcastro> I tested it in 12.04 but it's the same as in 11.10
<jcastro> that dropdown has been there for like 2 years
<nullspace> hmm nothing popping up on the output
<jcastro> ping me later and I'll bring my laptop out
<jcastro> gotta get this stuff finished today
<brousch> tjagoda: i have had one crash in the last two or three weeks i've been running this. my big problem is that i keep running out of ram despite having 4GB. firefox and chrome seem to use more ram under kde.
<tjagoda> I think I have 6GB in the lappy at home
<tjagoda> I like that swtiching between desktop environments is as (theoretically) simple as apt-get
<brousch> i currently have unity, gnome shell, kubuntu, and xubuntu on here
<Wolfger> tjagoda: welcome to the K side :-)
<Wolfger> brousch: You should make your KDE config accessible. I like your setup.
<brousch> how do i do that?
<tjagoda> You have to use force lightning, and gain dark side points
<tjagoda> =(
<brousch> is that some game reference?
<Wolfger> brousch: I dunno. I was hoping you'd know
<brousch> :P
<Wolfger> Maybe I'll look around in ~/.kde tonight and see if I can figure out what file you need to send me :-)
<nullspace> I got pax11publish to push audio to the server
<Wolfger> Huh... downvoting on AskUbuntu decreases your own reputation?
<snap-l> It can
<Wolfger> I kinda like that, actually. Make people think before they bash.
<nullspace> sounds like it's recompressing to audio and lowering the bitrate...gah
<krondor> brousch:  makes sense that chrome and FF would use more ram, GTK libraries.
<brousch> but i have pidgin, chrome, and FF running. wouldn't they share libraries?
<krondor> they should share, but do you see anything odd in FF when you do about:memory ?
<brousch> it is all odd since i have never looked at it
<brousch> vsize is 1.4GB
<krondor> what's resident?
<krondor> vsize includes shared memory maps
<krondor> resident is what only FF is using
<brousch> 366MB
<brousch> i have half a dozen pages open
<krondor> doesn't sound bad, I'm at 450MB with 15 tabs in Unity at the moment.
<krondor> chrome://memory-redirect will give you similar details
<krondor> You'll want to note the Memory: Private column.
<brousch> 862MB
<brousch> geez, gmail is using 212MB by itself
<brousch> google reader 172
<tjagoda> brousch: Opinions on new gmail interface?
<brousch> i don't mind it in compact mode
<krondor> yeah some websites are heavier hitters than others by far
<krondor> I kind of like the new gmail interface, but only in compact mode.. too much whitespace otherwise
<snap-l> What's the current wisdom for setting up dual monitors for nvidia cards?
<snap-l> ie: do I save an xorg.conf file or not?
<rick_h__> don't they have a fancy app for that?
<krondor> nvidia-settings apps
<krondor> I usually end up hand editing because my laptop gpu sucks and is super picky on docking/undocking with dual monitor.
<snap-l> They do, but if I save the xorg.conf file, it gets pissy with me.
<Wolfger> New Gmail is larger than old Gmail, even in "compact mode". Too much wasted space.
<tjagoda> agree
<tjagoda> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/246826/as_2012_dawns_mint_leads_the_list_of_top_linux_distros.html
<tjagoda> Didn't know Mint has passed up Ubuntu in the top distrowatch
<tjagoda> ...who do we have to kill?
<rick_h__> tjagoda: heh, so it was found that it was scripted
<rick_h__> I believe
<rick_h__> it's purely based on hits to the page and that's easy to automate
<tjagoda> ahhhh
<rick_h__> not that I'm biased or anything :)
 * Wolfger plots to script up a Gentoo victory
<tjagoda> I plan to make a blank page the top linux distro.
<tjagoda> =P
<widox_> krondor: do you have an automated way to switch monitor configs when docking/undocking?
<widox_> I currently use the nvidia tool, but I hvae to re-do everything I un/dock
<widox_> evertime*
<nullspace> widox: any luck with xrandr?
<widox> nullspace: negative, doesn't want to work with nvidia
<nullspace> sucks
<tjagoda> I think krondor said he just manually edits files
<snap-l> gah, having trouble with Google Chrome's launcher.
<rick_h__> snap-l: chrome's launcher?
<snap-l> Unity
<snap-l> Doesn't seem to want to fire up Chrome
<rick_h__> oh
<Wolfger> does it launch from cli ok?
<snap-l> Yeah, it's fine otherwise.
<Wolfger> Diagnosis: Unity sucks. :-)
<Wolfger> or possibly you just need to fix the properties on the launcher
<snap-l> Yeah, it's possible.
<Wolfger> Solution: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<snap-l> sudo apt-get autoremove wolfger && sudo apt-get install syncophant
<Wolfger> sudo apt-get purge work-day && sudo apt-get install nap-time
<snap-l> works for me.
<snap-l> I wish there was a cheat code for unlimited wealth like The Sims. :)
<Wolfger> ++
<Wolfger> was just discussing winning lotto tickets with a buddy of mine who works at Warren Truck. We both agreed that telling anybody you won is just a bad idea...
<Wolfger> I said "all anybody will know is that I no longer work for Chrysler. I'll be a freelance programmer, or maybe open a brewpub."
<Wolfger> and of course by "freelance programmer", I really mean "unemployed and tinkering on FOSS projects"
<rick_h__> crazy cool http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/938
<snap-l> Very nice
<snap-l> I hope this is a first in a very long line of exceedingly well-tested releases.
<rick_h__> http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/039337.php kind of cool
<rick_h__> I need to get some for me, the wife is using them all the time
<krondor> widox:  nope unfortuantely
 * krondor can't type
<Wolfger> Good stuff from Shuttleworth. Of course, when he talks about quality like that, it just seems so obvious that I can only think "why hasn't it always been like this?"
<Wolfger> The weather report is a nifty idea... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, likely because the tools finally matured
<Wolfger> coffee joulies? Hmm... not sure about that idea.
<rick_h__> Wolfger: you ever setup a CI environment and write tests for all your code?
<rick_h__> and then do it for a ton of projects? that's why it's not been done before
<jcastro> rick_h__: I got a fitbit
<jcastro> get one
<jcastro> I need a "stop being fat jorge" buddy
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea? I was looking at them but wasn't sure on the linux story
<rick_h__> I wanted to get some sort of gps/heart rate thingy for workouts
<rick_h__> jcastro: they don't work wireless right?
<Wolfger> rick_h__: Nope, I haven't. I'm just saying, the way Shuttleworth talks about it, it sounds like a no-brainer. I'm sure it's much more difficult to do than he makes it sound.
<jcastro> Wolfger: it's never been like that because no one has done it before to the scale we are
<jcastro> rick_h__: it does, to the wireless base
<jcastro> rick_h__: only gotcha is win/osx for the base, but jono's in contact with them and they say they're working on the linux support
<jcastro> Wolfger: and it's also brutally expensive
<rick_h__> yea, I don't have anything non-linux these days
<rick_h__> jcastro: but will watch eagerly for some way to get the data off in linux
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> they have an API and stuff
<rick_h__> nice, yea. I need something
<jcastro> I am going to mail them and see if they would even just provide the info we need
<jcastro> and hell, we can ask someone to write the driver
<snap-l> jcastro: If they get Linux support, I'll gladly get one
<snap-l> I need some motivation to get rid of my Buddah belly.
<nullspace> the threat of pain seems to work for most
<snap-l> Well, yes, that is a motivation
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> I own that t-shirt...
<Wolfger> (dude being chased by T-Rex, caption: "EXERCISE: Some motivation required"
<Wolfger> fitbit costs $100? It looks like a glorified pedometer...
<rick_h__> Wolfger: with internet upload and pretty charts :)
<nullspace> bah I'm sure my phone has a app the does the same thing
<rick_h__> and did you phone cost > $100?
<nullspace> it's already bought
<nullspace> oh hey free fitbit app
<Wolfger> The 80's have ruined my brain. Here we are in 2012, and still every time somebody says something about "pushing it", I get Salt'n'Peppa singing in my head.
<Wolfger> snap-l: http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/04/the-black-keys-nickelback-helping-to-kill-rock/?hpt=hp_bn4
<nullspace> nice
<krondor> cleaning my home office yesterday, I think I found 2 full CD stacks of burned linux isos.  Ubuntu 5.10, RedHat 7, ugh.
<krondor> reminds me I should install from usb key more often (though in earlier days that wasn't so simple)
<rick_h__> usb sticks ftw
<nullspace> krondor: iodd ftw
<krondor> nullspace, iodd looks neat.  Hadn't seen this.
<nullspace> there is a member of i3 or former member that is a regional sales distributor
<nullspace> you can skip on shipping costs
<nullspace> I think it's melstav
<tjagoda> woot
<tjagoda> my Oreilly loot
<Wolfger> didn't you buy it yesterday?
<tjagoda> Yes
<Wolfger> Why did it take so long to receive e-books?
<Wolfger> Don't tell me you're a tree murderer...
<Wolfger> ;-)
<tjagoda> I murder trees for Oreilly
<tjagoda> Hate tech ebooks
<snap-l> You just haven't found the right ebook reader. :)
<rick_h__> DX!
<rick_h__> spent time reading my social network data book in pdf form on there last night
<tjagoda> might buy the kindle for its eInk display
<tjagoda> but I have numerous other things I would rather spend money on at present
<tjagoda> What I hate passionately however is the retarded BN Nook PC program for BN College Textbooks
<tjagoda> eTextbooks*
<tjagoda> omg so much DRM
<tjagoda> Lost access to my course books for 4 days in a Barnes and Noble server outage
<tjagoda> So much nerd rage
<snap-l> tjagoda: Yeah, frankly it's not worth it
<snap-l> Textbooks = hardcopy
<snap-l> at least you can sell them back for beer money when you're through
<snap-l> and frankly, most text books are shit.
<tjagoda> yep
<tjagoda> afkhome
<krondor> gmail compact script to improve whitespace in the new theme (per the scrollback) http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/117234
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-05
<tjagoda> So
<rick_h__> party
<tjagoda> Installing KDE.... LightDM or KDM?
<tjagoda> I pick KDM.
<tjagoda> and now to reboot and see how much I destroyed everything
<rick_h__> sudo echo disable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth
<tjagoda> KDE
<tjagoda> its like an exciting new world
<rick_h__> heh, don't get lost now
<tjagoda> Spent the last 48 minutes making it look as much like gnome 2.2 as possible
<rick_h__> import ipdb; ipdb.set_trace()
<snap-l> Good morning
<Wolfger> morning
<rick_h__> party
<brousch> did tjagoda survive his kde experiment?
<rick_h__> not sure
<rick_h__> 01:48 <   tjagoda> Spent the last 48 minutes making it look as much like gnome 2.2 as possible
<rick_h__> was where he left off
<brousch> 2AM? yikes
<rick_h__> meh, my ec2 instance is on UTC
<brousch> freak
<rick_h__> just didn't care enough to change it
<brousch> i <3 python. i hacked out a script to backup windows profiles over the network yesterday
<rick_h__> good stuff! (the python...yuck to the windows)
<brousch> yeah, win7 roaming profiles are not working well, so i'm going to not use them and just backup the important local stuff myself
<brousch> basically just sharing the C: on the PC, then use smbclient to grab the stuff
<brousch> roaming profiles are kind of a PITA anyways. they slow the whole system down when people login in the morning and out at night
<rick_h__> yea, always fun
<brousch> my next project is to parse CNC code for one machine and translate it to another, then stick the file where it's supposed to go
<brousch> more python fun
<rick_h__> http://pyparsing.wikispaces.com/
<rick_h__> create your own parsed language of G codes and such
<brousch> i really just have to look for 4-6 Gcodes and strip them out or convert them to the proper code
<brousch> all the movement stuff is fine
<brousch> but i'll check it out
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha
<rick_h__> it's something I keep wanting to try out so pushing on you to figure out for me :)
<brousch> heh
<brousch> this crusty old dxf->NC code program refuses to remember our machine. it will only output NC code for one machine, so i am going to post-process it
<brousch> i hope to switch to an open source program some day, but i need a solution now that the draftsmen can use
<brousch> i have a possible ironpython project about 3 months out
<tjagoda> brousch: I do not have your RAM problems
<tjagoda> Running firefox and pidgin last night I was using ~806MB
<brousch> chrome is the big culprit
<brousch> krondor walked me through some stats yesterday
<brousch> it is currently using 1.4GB with 14 tabs open
<tjagoda> ahhh
<tjagoda> The dark styles are broken for me
<tjagoda> impossible bug in firefox uses system colors, so if text box text is white in system theme, and the facebook comment box is white per say
<tjagoda> hosed
<Wolfger> tjagoda: Yes, that has always been the issue keeping dark themes from being usable :-p
<Wolfger> Though now that I'm digging on Rekonq, maybe I should try again and see if it's smarter?
<brousch> tjagoda: i am just using the oxygen theme
<Wolfger> Welcome to KDE, by the way. :-)
<Wolfger> Were you able to config it to look just like Gnome 2.2?
<tjagoda> Mostly
<tjagoda> The bottom panel doesnt work quite right when I use widgets
<tjagoda> lock widgets*
<tjagoda> And the notifications dont autoclear, which is annoying for pidgin
<brousch> mine do
<brousch> i don't see a setting for that
<brousch> ah
<brousch> do you see the little "i" icon in your notification area?
<brousch> it's notiifications and jobs
<brousch> right-click it, notification settings, auto-hide
<tjagoda> ahhaaa
<tjagoda> I will have to do that when I get home
<tjagoda> Do they still stack up in the notifications tray?
<brousch> i only have that when coming out of suspend
<brousch> otherwise they go away after a few seconds
<tjagoda> But they stack up in the tray if you click on it, right?
<tjagoda> It keeps like a history until you hit the little X's to clear them
<brousch> yeah, it has a history
<brousch> with filters at the top
<tjagoda> Yeah, thats what I feel compelled to obsessively purge
<brousch> why? you don't see them unless you click it
<snap-l> Good God, traffic sucked this morning
<tjagoda> But they're there =(
<snap-l> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/Pedestrian-killed-on-WB-I-696-near-Farmington-Road/-/1719418/7647710/-/rx0iu/-/index.html
<brousch> tjagoda: i don't see a "don't save notification history" setting
<Wolfger> brousch: there must be one. KDE has a setting for everything. :-)
<brousch> so i thought
<Wolfger> oh, wait, that was KDE3, not the gnomified KDE4. :-p
<Wolfger> </snark>
<tjagoda> Why are we systematically destroying all our user interfaces? =P
<tjagoda> I'm gonna have to start using Macs because Ill have to avoid both Windows 8 Metro and most of Open Source =P
<nullspace> snap-l: yeah I got stuck in that shit this morning
<nullspace> I drove right on to 696 before they closed teh telgraph ramp
<snap-l> nullspace: Oh, lovely.
<snap-l> I drove 13 mile road, which was just as bad of a mistake. ;)
<nullspace> took me an hour to get to work, normally takes 15 minutes
<nullspace> but wow a pedestrian was hit multiple times on a freeway
<snap-l> Wow, that's not good
<brousch> i recommend you not walk on the freeway
<ColonelPanic001> so do the signs on the entrance ramps
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<ColonelPanic001> he was changing a tire
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.freep.com/article/20120105/NEWS03/120105003/I-696-westbound-in-Farmington-Hills-closed-after-pedestrian-hit?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
<_stink_> damn
<brousch> that sucks
<_stink_> well said :P
<ColonelPanic001> brousch is a wordsmith.
<brousch> i get really scared if i have to get out of the car on the freeway
<ColonelPanic001> I don't even like pulling over
<ColonelPanic001> pain in the rear to get back into traffic
<brousch> punch it!
<ColonelPanic001> I have a civic
<ColonelPanic001> no such thing
<ColonelPanic001> :)
<nullspace> he has a civil civic, so it tries to resolve things without resorting to violence ....
 * ColonelPanic001 is sometimes civil
<brousch> buy one of those big picnic table spoilers. that'll get you moving faster
<snap-l> heh
<tjagoda> Oh no
<tjagoda> iPhones have infiltrated our sales office
 * tjagoda braces for the spike in calls for people who "suddenly" have problems with their older blackberries 
<snap-l> The imperials have infiltrated the base!
<brousch> tjagoda: tell them you only support BB and android
<tjagoda> I do
<tjagoda> And then I tell them how much ludicrously cheaper the BB's are
<nullspace> though the time to abdon the BB ship is getting pretty close
<tjagoda> Nah.
<tjagoda> Thats all press drama.
<nullspace> though BB server is kinda pricey
<tjagoda> the board will fire the co-CEO's and then the ship will right itself
<tjagoda> Not having policy management is kind of pricey.
<tjagoda> (Although we dont use a BB server here anyway)
<nullspace> I suppose they don't schedule meetings via BB then
<jrwren> BB server is free until you reach a large N client numbr
<nullspace> jrwren: ah nice, didn't know
<snap-l> tjagoda: Blackberry is just rearranging the deck chairs. :)
<brousch> BB is a goner. even IBM is trying iOS and android
<tjagoda> They fired like 2k people
<tjagoda> Apparently the wrong 2k people
<tjagoda> because they haven't been able to get anything done since
<snap-l> If a business' response to bad news is to can people, they're in the wrong business
<snap-l> or they hired some truly spectacularly bad people.
<snap-l> And if you can let go of 2K people, your biggest proglem is either in your hiring practices, or your management of those people
<snap-l> regardless, it means there's something dreadfully wrong that needs purging.
<snap-l> So, how's the afternoon so far?
<rick_h__> ugh
<tjagoda> 2k people was about 11% of the bb workforce
<snap-l> tjagoda: That's still too many
<krondor> wow I didn't realize you could lsof and strace right in htop
<snap-l> Didn't know that either
<krondor> yeah just s for strace and l for lsof on any highlighted process
<snap-l> very cool.
<snap-l> Just don't try to do a Library trace on Banshee while you're listening to it. ;)
<Blazeix> wow, that's really cool
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> I am going to beat the person who came up with L-shaped enter keys
<snap-l> Can't count how many times I've hit Enter when I've meant |
<snap-l> Apparently B&N has been in the mushrooms again: http://www.writerswrite.com/blog/10520121
<rick_h__> yea, read that.
<snap-l> Just once I'd like to buy a device and not tank the company along with it.
<rick_h__> I think they're a bit confused as to why they sell the nook
<tjagoda> Makes sense to me
<rick_h__> if they take away the stores, the in store reading, etc...why get a nook again?
<snap-l> tjagoda: I secretly believe you lick toads to see colors.
<tjagoda> B&N wants to sell books, not gadgets
<tjagoda> outsource gadgets
<tjagoda> resume focus on books
<snap-l> tjagoda: And that's foolish and irresponsible
<rick_h__> right, but they're making $$ on gadgets not books :)
<snap-l> Anyone who thinks they can make a go with just books is stupid
<tjagoda> Doesn't say they'd purge the strategic partnerships does it?
<rick_h__> so spin off the gadget part, make it profitable, and let the book part go down the hole
<rick_h__> except once they do that, their gadget will cease to be useful/different enough to sell
<snap-l> Except they've gone and done a Netflix
<snap-l> or Qwikster
<rick_h__> heh
<snap-l> People believe the Nook is solid because it's part of a chain store
<tjagoda> Probably true enough
<rick_h__> it is!
<tjagoda> Although I think the opposite
<tjagoda> I avoid the nook because its part of that chain store
<tjagoda> lol
<rick_h__> come on, you're telling me that that they'd sell as many nooks if it wasn't front and center of that store?
<snap-l> Absolutely not
<tjagoda> I don't think that spinning it off involves a purge out of stores
<snap-l> Hell, they have nook parties
<rick_h__> tjagoda: need to look farther
<rick_h__> if the stores don't make money...they close stores...if they close stores...nooks don't sell
<tjagoda> Are you proposing that a tiny nook stand is the difference between sustaining a giant mortar store?
<Wolfger> krondor: That's awesome. I didn't know that about htop either.
<rick_h__> they've had multiple losing $$ quarters in a row
<snap-l> I'm saying it gives more of a presence
<rick_h__> they're not sustaining now
<snap-l> Actually, though, there's a kernel of insight
<snap-l> I wonder how long the tablet market will last
<snap-l> recall the lovely netbook days
<snap-l> maybe this isn't such a dumb idea after all
<snap-l> partner for the hardware to get released
<snap-l> and make the $$ on the software.
<snap-l> it's a gamble
<snap-l> and I think it's a little too soon to make such a move.
<tjagoda> When I hear "nook"
<tjagoda> I only hear "nook"
<tjagoda> Never "Barnes & Noble's nook reader"
<tjagoda> Which is why I assume the hardware doesn't really matter
<snap-l> tjagoda: You haven't powered one up. ;)
<snap-l> but yeah, that's the point.
<tjagoda> I bet hordes of people go to Amazon in an effort to buy Nooks.
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nook&x=0&y=0
<snap-l> They actually sell it on Amazon.
<snap-l> The Nook Color
<tjagoda> Yeah, just searched as well
<tjagoda> I am surprised
<snap-l> Hey, Amazon likes money.
<tjagoda> 'specially with Amazon's latest douchetactics
<snap-l> you'll note that the Kindle Fire is at the top of that list, though.
<tjagoda> you probably buy a nook and then get an email about how much better a kindle is
<_stink_> holy crap i like htop even more now.
<tjagoda> That would be a hilarious "Bought Together" combo package
<tjagoda> "Buy a nook and get your kindle %50 off!"
<tjagoda> Also, we all know why netbooks failed
<tjagoda> ...Apple never made one. =p
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> Netbooks failed because... well, let's see... They are still selling netbooks. Define "failed" again?
<snap-l> Wolfger: They've morphed into ultrabooks
<tjagoda> Tablets replaced netbooks
<Wolfger> I got rid of mine because I got a full-fledged laptop, and an Android phone. The netbook was no longer useful, being a subset of each of those devices.
<snap-l> yeah, my netbook sits on a shelf
<tjagoda> As does mine
<tjagoda> I even have the nice system76 netbook
<tjagoda> I should ebay that.
<snap-l> You should send it to me gratis
<snap-l> for having to endure your blackberry comments.
<Wolfger> but now tablets come with (optional) keyboards... so really they *are* netbooks at that point. Fancy netbooks with touch-screens
<brousch> the main reason i got a nook color is because it was cheaper than any other tablet and had CM support
<brousch> although emagazine subscriptions through B&N reader are OK
<tjagoda> snap-l: Do you want to buy it?
<tjagoda> It has an SSD inside it.
<Wolfger> brousch: CM?
<brousch> cyanogenmod
<Wolfger> ah
<snap-l> tjagoda: UNless it's less than $100, I'm pretty much tapped.
<snap-l> Gotta some expenses ahead.
<tjagoda> </3
<brousch> this page is freaking me out http://beckgroup.com/
<snap-l> brousch: What's freaky about it?
<brousch> it's moving
<brousch> drifting
<snap-l> Ah, I don't hav eflash running on this machine yet.
<brousch> how can you live without flash?!
<snap-l> Well, pretty well, actually.
<brousch> unpossible
<tjagoda> Geah
<tjagoda> that page makes me feel like I should be sea sick
<brousch> https://github.com/blog/1016-github-drinkup-in-grand-rapids
<CrusaderAD> Anyone here familiar with simple shell scripting?
<snap-l> Seriously? flashplugin-installer requires 20MB of i386 libraries to install?
<snap-l> Bugger me with a spoon
<snap-l> Flash cannot die qucikly enough
<snap-l> CrusaderAD: I know a little shell scripting. What's up?
<CrusaderAD> I have a pipe feed that I need to parse out... something like value1|value2|value3
<CrusaderAD> how do I break it up and put each one into it's own variable?
<snap-l> I'm really not following
<CrusaderAD> basically split up the line... value1|value2|value3 into a = value1 b = value2 c = value3
<snap-l> Right, but you're using pipes as the delimeter?
<CrusaderAD> yep
<snap-l> I'd recommend using a different character
<snap-l> like space
<CrusaderAD> why? what's the difference?
<snap-l> because otherwise the shell will try to pipe the initial result through the second value, and then through the third
<snap-l> | is a special character
<snap-l> Much like > or <
<CrusaderAD> yes but sometimes the values will have spaces themselves
<snap-l> OK, back up here
<snap-l> You need to explain a little more about what you're doing.
<snap-l> because right now I think you're insane
<snap-l> and I don't think that's the case.
<CrusaderAD> lol, what's wrong with a pipe delimited feed?
<snap-l> OK, for starters this is coming from an external file, correct?
<snap-l> and not on the command line?
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: using the pipe is fine.  He just needs to single quote the value.
<CrusaderAD> yep, a txt file line by line
<snap-l> OK, now that we have that established
<CrusaderAD> it doesn't have to be pipe... doesn't really matter
<snap-l> and you want to split the file on the delimiter
<CrusaderAD> yep
<snap-l> And Perl and AWK are right out, correct?
<devinheitmueller> If you don't have to use a shell script you can do this trivially with most other languages (for example, Perl can do this in one line).
<snap-l> because that's my next recommendation. ;)
<CrusaderAD> hm, so building an array isn't easily achieved in shell scripting?
<devinheitmueller> CrusaderAD: so you have a shell environment but awk isn't an option?  That's unusual.
<devinheitmueller> (sure, Perl can't guaranteed to be everywhere, but you'd be hard pressed to find a UNIX that has a shell but not awk)
<CrusaderAD> awk is an option, I did some research and that seemed like a possibility
<devinheitmueller> CrusaderAD: that's typically how shell scripters do that sort of thing.
<snap-l> Frankly, you'll wind up using awk or perl anyway to do the heavy lifting
<snap-l> the only other option I can think of is cut, but that won't do quite what you're looking for
<devinheitmueller> sed is also an ugly/convoluted option, but awk is the tool typically used for that sort of parsing.
<CrusaderAD> yep, I think I found something to go on: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6917807/awk-parsing-pipe-delimited-input thanks for the suggestions!
<snap-l> Yeah, shell scripts aren't great for text parsing
<CrusaderAD> agreed
<snap-l> that's why awk and perl are handy to know
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-06
<snap-l> jcastro: Just picked up Megadeth's 13
<snap-l> and frankly, the first 2 minutes of this album make Metallica sound tired.
<snap-l> Seriously, Metallica needs to learn how to be a pissed off asshole again.
<snap-l> Because Dave has it down pat. ;)
<jrwren> metallica has sounded tired for 20yrs
<rick_h_droid> new megadeath? /me runs to look
<snap-l> rick_h_droid: Also new Puscifer
<snap-l> friend sent me a Christmas care package
<snap-l> we get each other CDs. He got some older Christian Metal that we played on the radio show.
<snap-l> Crucified, Believer, and Celldweller.
<jrwren> i like celldweller.
<jrwren> i had no idea that was christian
<snap-l> Well, Circle of Dust was
<snap-l> but like most Christian Artists, he got majorly fucked over by the music industry.
<jrwren> i didnt know that was, nor that they were related
<jrwren> like 16volt? :)
<snap-l> Like just about every single musician out thee.
<snap-l> I hear bands looking forward to getting signed, and I just shake my head
<jrwren> especially with how easy it is self publish these days
<snap-l> because it's just a matter of time
<snap-l> jrwren: Absolutely
<jrwren> i mean, 15+ yrs ago.... I get it.
<jrwren> but now?  no way.
<snap-l> I think what bands really want is exposure
<snap-l> and someone to help foot the bill
<snap-l> Which is why I do the show
<jrwren> yup
<snap-l> to help with the exposure
<jrwren> and the labels NEVER actually help foot the bill.
<snap-l> Oh hell no
<jrwren> only the super naive ever actually believe that
<jrwren> the thing that the labels have is connections. they have that networ.
<jrwren> used to include record stores. now I guess it just includes local promoters and venues
<snap-l> I think there's still labels that really believe they're helping artists
<jrwren> some indies
<snap-l> and some of them have nothing but good intentions (because they surely don't have good business sense)
<jrwren> well you know local peeps. remember dave hedgie?
<jrwren> fuk I hate that guy.
<snap-l> name doesn't ring a bell
<jrwren> he ended up working for Sony
<jrwren> moved to NYC about 7 or so yrs ago
<jrwren> but he was such a self centered POS of a human, he is exactly the kind of person that fits the bill for working for a record label
<jrwren> and so he did.
<jrwren> and so when he would sign bands or promote them or wahtever... oh the success!
<jrwren> good intentions and no business sense sounds great.
<jrwren> i'm all for small labels if it can help peeps.
<jrwren> but I ralley against the majors.
<snap-l> All the majors were small once
<snap-l> unfortunately they're so far removed from those days.
<jrwren> i used to get info from Bill Paskins, but since he closed up store and moved away I'm completely clueless about the industry.
<jrwren> i've no idea what it is like now.
<jrwren> to me, record stores died entirely 8 yrs ago when east alley closed :)
<snap-l> Yeah, record stores aren't nearly as prevalent now
<Wolfger> record stores still exist?
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yep, there's several in the area
<snap-l> Flipside, Solo
<Wolfger> I mean, aside from as-a-dept-inside-Best-Buy
<Wolfger> Huh. Never heard of them
<snap-l> Solo is on Woodward
<snap-l> and Flipside is in Clawson on 14 mile / Main
<_stink_> snap-l: how are those places?  i drive past them all the time
<snap-l> Flipside is decent
<Wolfger> That's too far West for me. May as well be GR. :-p
<snap-l> Seems to be mostly about the collectibles than actual music selection
<snap-l> Oh, and UHF
<snap-l> but that's more about vinyl records
<snap-l> but there's a metalhead on staff there that keeps me opening my wallet
<_stink_> heh
<snap-l> Haven't been in Solo, but I keep driving by it
<snap-l> I miss Rockabillys. Went in there just as they were starting closing down
<snap-l> And I miss Holland CD, only because I moved away from Holland after college
<jrwren> how is that west? where are you? sarnia?
<Wolfger> jrwren: just about. I live in New Baltimore
<jrwren> oh, lol, yup, that is a trek.
<Wolfger> and with that... off to bed. Night all.
<jrwren> i was in NB on xmas.... or drove through it
<snap-l> later, Wolfger
<snap-l> Sheesh, you guys and your "distance"
<snap-l> This is great
<snap-l> got my eye care coverate from ALU
<snap-l> starts: 1/1/2012
<snap-l> Last day of ALU: 1/1/2012. ;)
<_stink_> act quickly!
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding
<snap-l> g'morning
<rick_h__> morning
<Wolfger> total suckage: "Shareware/Freeware, Technical/Business Forums Blocked by URL Category Filter Database "
<Wolfger> oh and good morning
<rick_h__> what forums are these?
<Wolfger> linuxbsdos.com
<Wolfger> was following a story link from a Linux Today e-mail
<rick_h__> url?
<Wolfger> I just find it disturbing that such a category exists in the Chrysler blocked sites list
<snap-l> Wolfger: I think they subscribe to a service for those
<snap-l> it's to protect the company from "unlicensed" software.
<Wolfger> McAfee
<snap-l> Yeah, apparently you have the Great Firewall package.
<Wolfger> it's not so great, really :-p
<rick_h__> well, it was a good ride, but finally had to cave and get a Oreilly DoD
<Wolfger> Really? The API book today?
<brousch> you bought IronRuby?
<Wolfger> I thought the API book looked interesting until I read the description. Too management-oriented
<Wolfger> AskUbuntu drives me crazy with all the "I know it's easy to do from a command line, but how can I do it from a GUI app?" questions... http://askubuntu.com/questions/10712/how-do-i-know-if-i-am-running-32-bit-or-64-bit-ubuntu-through-a-gui
<brousch> typing is hard. let's go clicking
<tjagoda> Brousch will make me rich with his trademarked bumpersticker one-liners.
<brousch> that's more like a laptop sticker than a bumper sticker
<brousch> use a green, monospace font
<tjagoda> awesome
<tjagoda> he didn't demand any share of the profits
 * tjagoda monetizes 
<brousch> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/command_line_3in.png
<brousch> enjoy
 * rick_h__ hangs his head
<brousch> something wrong with it?
<brousch> maybe the spacing between rows?
<brousch> that'll give you a 3" sticker
<snap-l> needs a screen font
<brousch> i guess i have no idea what that font would be
<brousch> i used courier new, which is the crustiest old font i could think of
<rick_h__> dejavu mono
<rick_h__> ?
<brousch> looks like it should be just Courier
<tjagoda> lol
<brousch> slight difference using Courier http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/command_line_3in.png
<snap-l> I have some blocky fonts at home.
<brousch> here we go http://sensi.org/~svo/glasstty/
<brousch> now it's hawt file:///home/ben/Dropbox/Logos/Command Line Sticker/command_line_3in.png
<snap-l> erm... file link? :)
<brousch> doh
<brousch> same old link, but now i need to fix the cursor
<Wolfger> brousch: ++
<Wolfger> Need some electronics in the shirt so that the square cursor blinks. :-)
<Wolfger> That could be a hot ThinkGeek item
<_stink_> srsly
<rick_h__> *sigh*
<rick_h__> it needs to go the other way around
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h__> "Finding options is hard...let's man it"
<rick_h__> and the $ needs to be a #
<rick_h__> zsh ftw!
<Wolfger> rick_h__: then it would lose sarcasm/parody points
<_stink_> i can see a need for both
<rick_h__> ok, this api book sucks
<rick_h__> fortunately I had an error on my attempt to buy it and got it for $2 off
<snap-l> rick_h__: yeah, it looks like the book to give to your VP, not your coders.
<Wolfger> exactly
<rick_h__> well it has good headings "security" "protecting your api"
<rick_h__> but completely lacks the answer, just "yea...people can try to upload large payloads."
<rick_h__> and ... ugh
<rick_h__> for the python script lovers out there http://www.nicosphere.net/clint-command-line-library-for-python/
<snap-l> hm, that's interesting.
<brousch> damn, that cursor was hard http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/command_line_3in.png
<brousch> still not quite right
<ColonelPanic001> ...
<tjagoda> awesome
<tjagoda> Brousch does all the work
<tjagoda> I just ship stickers to tens of open source geeks
<tjagoda> I like this business model
<Wolfger> eliminate bottom 2 rows of cursor?
<brousch> you can ship and do accounting
<brousch> Wolfger: it didn't go down to the lower case?
<Wolfger> I don't think so
<Wolfger> not sure
<tjagoda> Is $2 a good market price for a novelty sticker of respectable quality?
<tjagoda> If so, we only need like a million people to buy one, and we shall be rich.
<_stink_> it worked for angry birds.
<Wolfger> shockingly enough, I think Angry Birds has a larger market than this does...
<tjagoda> Once the brand is established we will expand into mug sales. =(
<brousch> snap-l is the one with all the crusty old computers sitting around. can't you fire one up and look?
<brousch> this shows it as going to the lowercase bottom and above the upper case top. it's also solid. http://blog.fosketts.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Hamlet-and-DEC.png
<brousch> i think the font is too sparse
<brousch> i don't know
<snap-l> the font is about right
<tjagoda> I used that as my terminal font for ages in gnome
<snap-l> Yeah, although it's a little hard to read at smaller resolutions
<brousch> is mdlug the same as mug?
<rick_h__> brousch: no, definitely not
<snap-l> mdlug is the Metro Detroit LUG
<brousch> i thought that's what mug covered
<brousch> or are you like us with a west MI lug and a GR lug?
<snap-l> brousch: It's a somewhat overlapping group
<snap-l> though MUG is the granddaddy, since it pre-dates Linux
<snap-l> Was formed in 1986, covers UNIX(tm)
<brousch> rick_h_: did you happen to go to karl swedberg's talk at dev day detroit? http://pres.learningjquery.com/1devday2/
<rick_h__> brousch: no, I had no interest
<brousch> no interest in jquery?
<rick_h__> nope
<rick_h__> I've moved on, done with it. It's good for some uses, but nothing I need for now
<brousch> damn hipsters
<rick_h__> :)
<rick_h__> jquery is good in small batches, but I don't like it for real web apps
<rick_h__> bookie is in slow motion because I've ported all the JS from jquery to YUI
<rick_h__> MUCH MUCH happier now
<brousch> did any of you non-hipsters go?
<rick_h__> no, I think most of us went to other talks
<rick_h__> brousch: so is there a question in there?
<rick_h__> looking at the slides it seems your normal "don't abuse jquery/js" stuff
<brousch> next grwebdev is all about jquery. i asked swedberg to speak and he wants to give that same talk
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha
<brousch> hoping to also get jonathan chaffer
<Wolfger> call him back and say, "Thanks, but no thanks. Rick Harding say jquery is lame now."
<brousch> what is this "call" thing you speak of?
<rick_h__> heh, he knows my thoughts. I had a bit of a rant against jquery talking with him and snap-l and another guy
<brousch> is that like those cassettes you used to put in boomboxes?
<rick_h__> this was before I realized who he was
<rick_h__> which led to a very interesting follow up conversation
<Wolfger> brousch: "Call" is what you do when you Skype somebody
<Wolfger> :-p
<brousch> rick_h_: nice
<snap-l> brousch: Frankly, he's a good speaker, and passionate, so if he wants to give the same talk, let him. :)
<brousch> did you convince him jquery is dead?
<rick_h__> brousch: ummm, no
<rick_h__> but I think we were kind of close on more points than it seemed
<snap-l> I think rick_h__ and Karl agreed to disagree
<brousch> snap-l: i've met him several times and he presented about 9 months ago. i was mostly looking for opnions on the specific talk
<snap-l> yeah, you weren't too far off the mark
<rick_h__> just remember, I'm a bitter crank sick of people that can't think for themselves
<rick_h__> jquery loves to open a set of tools to people that can't think for themselves :)
<snap-l> rick_h__ is a two year old always asking WHY
<snap-l> WHY are you using jQuery?
<brousch> because karl told me to!
<snap-l> WHY haven't you looked at other tools that may be more appropriate
<snap-l> WHY is the sky blue, when I think it should be AMBER!
<brousch> the interwebs say all other suck
<brousch> rick_h_: come give a 15 minute talk on why jquery is dead
<snap-l> 15 minute?
<snap-l> Surely you jest.
<snap-l> That's like asking Stephen King to write a short story.
<brousch> usually we have four 15-20min talks on the topic
<snap-l> What's the current hotness for presentations?
<brousch> eh?
<snap-l> If I were to give a 5-10 minute talk at my local user group about a command, what would I use to present it?
<brousch> the short talks mean less pressure on each presenter, less prep time, more variety if one of them sucks
<snap-l> I'm hijacking the conversation for a sec. ;)
<brousch> ah
<brousch> that apple presentation thing
<snap-l> Keynote is right out
<brousch> i see that, PDF, or openoffice presenter
<brousch> or various ruby-based html5 things
<rick_h_droid> rst plus rdt2pdf
<rick_h_droid> python ftw
<brousch> i like rst2pdf
<snap-l> What about landslide?
<brousch> Landslidewww.landslide.com/Looking for a Social CRM solution?
<rick_h_droid> doesn't work with presentation remotes :(
<snap-l> rick_h_droid: Ah, that's good to know if I ever decide to use a remote. ;)
<brousch> i don't like the openoffice thing. it always frustrates me when making slides
<brousch> rst2pdf is good, unless you have animated gifs. all good presentations have animated gifs
 * rick_h__ disagrees, but will leave it alone
<snap-l> hah
<brousch> :-D
<mydogsnameisrudy> to stinking hot out
<snap-l> Eh?
<snap-l>    Temperature: 48.9 F (9.4 C)
<snap-l> That doesn't seem hot to me
<rick_h__> yep, but warm enough that no gym today for me...bike ride it is
<snap-l> rick_h__: Ah, nice.
<brousch> in the dark?
<mydogsnameisrudy> its not making ice so it sucks
 * Wolfger looks forward to another week or so of "sucky" weather.
<snap-l> Yeah, me too
<Wolfger> above freezing every day for as far out as WeatherSpark forecasts :-)
<Wolfger> Global Warming? Bring it on!
<Wolfger> I should go start my SUV now and let it idle until quitting time
<tjagoda> I dont understand what happened to winter
<tjagoda> =(
<brousch> we killed it
<brousch> good riddance
<jjesse> its cold in northern wisconsin still
<jjesse> 30 degrees?
<jjesse> and 4 inches of snow on the ground
<jjesse> which everyone considered warm here
<greg-g> they grow them right in Wausau (that's where my grandparents lived)
<jjesse> there is a pretty decent microbrew here
<jjesse> red eye breweing
<tjagoda> I have been to Wasau
<tjagoda> More aptly, through it
<tjagoda> Fly into CWA when I need to go to wisconsin for work
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-07
<snap-l>  Good evening
<rick_h__> party
<snap-l> All set for your hungarian trip?
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1rJvs46a5g
<rick_h__> close, getting things together today and have to do one last load of laundry
<rick_h__> +1 for tom and jerry
<snap-l> Hungarian Rhapsody. ;)
<rick_h__> smoser: ping, you on the 5:55 flight out of dtw?
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> :)
<smoser> there'll be like 20 people with us on the flight out of amstermdam
<rick_h__> yea, I figured that one would be pretty full
<rick_h__> I'm a bit nervous getting from airport to hotel, but I figure I'll latch onto others :)
<rick_h__> crap it's hard to pack gear + 7 days clothes into carry on
<smoser> yeah. not to worry.
<smoser> you'll be surprised
<smoser> some people can fit 7 day sclothes and laptop into a laptop bag
<smoser> :)
<rick_h__> heh, well I downsized the laptop bag recently to be more travel friendly
<rick_h__> but now wondering if that was a bad plan, once I get there I'll be glad for the smaller bad though
<rick_h__> all trade offs
<smoser> you'll get used to it.
<smoser> i'm in a carry-on luggage with small bag for laptop
<smoser> see you there tomomrrow
<smoser> i'm out now
<rick_h__> see yea
<rick_h__> snap-l: lol, wife saw my post on the color calib. device on G+
<rick_h__> "Wtf is this thing and why in the world can you possible need one?!"
<rick_h__> explaining color calibration of devices for reproduction wasn't covered in the marriage classes :)
<snap-l> rick_h__: Yeah, that's not something you can easily explain.
<snap-l> Have to use the Video Essentials DVD
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h__> hmm, a new line of books "color calibration for dummys"
<rick_h__> /dummys/wifes
<snap-l> don't go there.
<snap-l> You don't have enough shovels to dig yourself out of that one.
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> I'm sure Kings of Leon don't play black metal, Myspace, so calling them similar to minenwerfer is just... no.
<snap-l> http://spiderkitten.bandcamp.com/album/making-paradise-possible <- Best Album Cover
<rick_h__> bah, in node npm dep hell
<snap-l> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h__> wheee
<snap-l> rick_h__: On the plane yet?
<rick_h__> no, not until 5
<snap-l> Ah, OK
<rick_h__> leaving house in a couple of hours
<snap-l> Hope you have a non-eventful flight
<rick_h__> wheeeee
<snap-l> Yeah, I can imagine
<snap-l> Took a look at the "Clean Code" book on the Nook
<rick_h__> yea? John was loving that one
<snap-l> unfortunately, the sample they gave was essentially the foreward
<rick_h__> I've read so many like it I skipped i t
<rick_h__> hah, love it when that happens
<snap-l> so there's no code samples or anything that gives me an idea of the formatting of the book
<snap-l> 's OK. I have the physical book
<snap-l> fuck DRM, and fuck them.
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha
<snap-l> Was just curious if it would be easier to read on the Nook
<rick_h__> right
<snap-l> brw: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Stereo-Extension-3-5mm/dp/B000067RLZ/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_3 is not a Belkin cable
<snap-l> it's a cheap piece of shit
<snap-l> And just got a full refund on it. ;)
<rick_h__> heh, good stuff
<snap-l> Well, seriously, that's a load of horseshit.
<rick_h__> through security with a breeze...so hacking time!
<snap-l> rick_h__: Awesomesauce!
<rick_h__> it's Belkin "certified"? :)
<snap-l> Nooooooo
<snap-l> It's cheap cable person selling "Belkin" stuff
<snap-l> and hoping nobody catches him
<rick_h__> hmmm, where did I put that task list...crap
<snap-l> I should bring it by for a CHC show-and-tell
<rick_h__> the cable?
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> This is kinda cool.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daQ71mSdDVg
<snap-l> Not $799 of awesome, but cool nonetheless.
<brousch> finally up and running kubuntu on the MBP
<brousch> so much ram!
<snap-l> W00T!
<Blazeix> brousch: how does it run? in terms of wifi/video drivers and acpi?
<Blazeix> i've been curious about running linux on mac hardware
<brousch> i think the fans run all the time
<brousch> using the battery quite a bit faster than osx
<brousch> but all of the drivers seemed to come in by default
<_stink_> brousch: do you still have to do the rEFI thing?
<_stink_> i think i had to do that maybe 3 or 4 years ago.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-08
<brousch> _stink_: i blew away osx. this is only kubuntu
<brousch> i think for multiboot you need refit
<_stink_> brousch: ah, ok
<brousch> wow, really nice multitouch support in kde
<snap-l> Can someone remind me why I trust Ubuntu One with anything larger than 4K?
<brousch> very nice
<brousch> snap-l: because you love pain
<brousch> same reason you shop at meijer's after church lets out on sunday
<snap-l> masochism/
<brousch> looks like there's an extra synaptic driver ppa
<brousch> reboot time
<snap-l> craig@lister:~$ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<snap-l> Bus error
<snap-l> that's hopeful
<snap-l> maybe it uses DDOT
<snap-l> God, I remember now
<snap-l> fucking /tmp is full
<snap-l> which is why Ubuntu One is screwing up
<jjesse> doh
<snap-l> because God forbid this thing pick up after itself.
<VisualAssassin> i forgot how much noone really talks around here
<_stink_> not at 1am.
<VisualAssassin> than why stay logged in to the room?
<rick_h_droid> good afternoon
<rick_h__> zzzzzzz
<brousch> good morning!
<brousch> where are you travelling now?
<rick_h__> I'm in budapest
<rick_h__> coming up on 1pm
<rick_h__> and exhausted
<brousch> seriously?
<rick_h__> yea
<rick_h__> flew threw amsterdam overnight
<brousch> UDS or something?
<rick_h__> team sprints
<rick_h__> so kind of like that
<brousch> cool
<rick_h__> be here working all week with other guys from LP and other teams
<brousch> very cool
<rick_h__> jcastro smoser are here as well
<rick_h__> so MI represent!
<brousch> awesom
<rick_h__> yea, part on
<brousch> although jcastro defected
<brousch> why budapest?
<rick_h__> no idea, they seem to have setup several things here in the past as most people have been here a time or two already
<brousch> seems like sprinting would be more productive in a boring location
<brousch> ship you off to the yukon
<smoser> rick_h__, on from room now.
<rick_h_droid> yea, and I do have a roommate. guy from my squad
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> I am really, really unhappy with Ubuntu One right now
<rick_h__> ruh roh
<snap-l> well, for starters, it appears it can't get a connection
<snap-l> and manages to whip itself into a state where it copies the files that it's going to sync into /tmp
<snap-l> which I have in tmpfs
<snap-l> normally that would be fine and good, save for it gets into this sync loop where it can't connect, so it restarts and recopies the files over
<snap-l> so my normally spacious 4GB of tmp becomes not-so-spacious
<snap-l> This thing is the most fragile file-transfer program I've ever seen
<brousch> is that what's been going on?
<brousch> i keep seeing pictures being uploaded, but i haven't taken any new pictures
<brousch> now i'm trying to download all the stuff to the MBP and it's taking way longer than it should
<snap-l> Yeah, there's some SSL handshake failed message that you should be seeng
<snap-l> under .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<snap-l> I'm idling in #ubuntuone just to see if I can raise someone who can fix it
<snap-l> last night they were saying that it was because the servers were overworked.
<brousch> yes, i have an error there
<snap-l> SSL?
<brousch> 2012-01-08 09:27:12,486 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<snap-l> Yep
<snap-l> might as well just turn U1 off right now, because it's not going to get any better.
<brousch> actually about 4 errors in the same time
<snap-l> until they fix something
<snap-l> Probably threads?
<brousch> 2012-01-08 09:27:12,485 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<brousch> ].
<brousch> 2012-01-08 09:27:12,485 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'protocol_version' failed with the error: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<brousch> then the first one
<brousch> ah, same error for different services
<snap-l> Yeah
<brousch> snap-l: add to the agenda for tonight: propose changing the name to kubuntu-us-mi
<snap-l> You can add it
<snap-l> and I shall call you a blue-aired step-child
<snap-l> blue-haired.
<snap-l> OK, laterness. Have to do stupid things like going to Miejer after most folks get out of church. ;)
<brousch> damn fool
<brousch> i went at 7:30am yesterday. it was beautifully empty
<snap-l> brousch: Heh
<snap-l> OK, I'm cracked, but this is awesome: http://www.therestartpage.com/#
<snap-l> Especially the Amiga restart sequence.
<brousch> it was quite painless to move my digikam mysql DBs to th new machine
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-31
<snap-l> Morning
<snap-l> Happy Gregorian Calendar Reset. Hope it doesn't trigger an apocalypse.
<rick_h_79> hah
<dzho> heh
<Blazeix> i've also heard "happy calendar overflow"
<Blazeix> which i'm a fan of
<rick_h_> heh
<snap-l> heh
<brousch> What is the ubuntu countdown for?
<rick_h_> no idea, it's a surprise
<brousch> Fine. $5
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> can't wait 2 days?
<brousch> It's like faster shipping
<brousch> I pay you $5 you tell me now instead of in 2 days
<rick_h_> hah, this isn't prime overnight
<brousch> Is there a betting pool?
<rick_h_> not that I'm aware of
<rick_h_> I'm not even sure 100% what it is to be honest
<rick_h_> caught me by surprise
<Blazeix> i dug through the source of the js and figured it out.
<Blazeix> they're switching to a fedora base
<brousch> heh
<rick_h_> curses! you JS reading traitor!
<brousch> Dumping all of their Python for Ruby
<Blazeix> switching from python to ironpython/mono
<rick_h_> mono for life!
<rick_h_> yep, we're buying xamarian :P
<Blazeix> i hear canonical named the initiative Operation Schestowitz
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-01
<jrwren> that would be interesting.
<jrwren> xamarin is profitable, it would be canonicals only profitable division :p
<snap-l> Happy New Year!
<snap-l> Good morning, and happy new year.
<rick_h_> happy new year/morning
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<snap-l> Howdy
<_stink_> yo
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> ;)
<jjesse-home_> hello
<snap-l> Musicbrainz Picard = A+
<snap-l> I'm pretty sure I'm going to screw up some of my metadata, but damn it's nice.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-02
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/RCmDjwDdZj1
<rick_h_> bah I fail https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/XhKWQRxK7Zm
<jjesse> greg-g, happy birthday according to google
<greg-g> jjesse: heh, I should update that.
<greg-g> never trust a Jan 1st bday on a social network ;)
<greg-g> my bday is actually July 2nd
<jjesse> i did a google search and it said "tell greg-g happy birthday"
<jjesse> and i was pretty sure that wasn't it :)
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> I wondered why I got 2 bday texts today :)
<brousch1> greg-g: I don't suppose you'll be in MI at the end of the month? We may be having an open source philosophy meeting at GrWebDev
<brousch1> Hm, maybe we could do remote Q&A
<greg-g> brousch1: huh, awesome, but no, I leave on Saturday morning
<brousch1> Darn
<widox> greg-g: hey, Jan 1 _is_ my bday :p
<Blazeix> widox: happy birthday :)
<widox> Blazeix: thanks!
<snap-l> widox: Happy Birthday!
<snap-l> You share your birthday with the Gregorian calendar.
<Wolfger> Happy New Year!
<snap-l> Happy New Year to you too, Wolfger!
<brousch> Welcome back to work!
<rick_h_> booooooo
<rick_h_> man, great day to drop off the boy at day care...phew
<brousch> Bad morning?
<brousch> My kid woke up at 5-5:30 every morning on vacation, but slept until 6 this morning
<rick_h_> my wife had to work so I had him each morning. After going through 8 pairs of underwear/pants yesterday...glad to drop him off :)
<brousch> ouch
<brousch> http://i.imgur.com/P5n5r.png
<rick_h_> lol
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> back to work isn't so bad. Almost hitting a deer on the final mile of the long commute in wasn't fun though.
<rick_h_> woot
<brousch> You have deer in Detroit? I thought it was all wild dogs and squirrels
<rick_h_> had them in our back yard twice
<Wolfger> I'm out in Whitmore Lake today
<Wolfger> though I have heard of deer in Detroit, never actually seen one
<Wolfger> more squirrels than you can shake a pack of wild dogs at
<snap-l> We have deer in the suburbs
<Wolfger> Yes indeed. But as a native Detroiter, I seldom refer to anything North of 8 Mile as Detroit
<Wolfger> And never to anybody from Michigan. The further away from Michigan you go, the more of the state Detroit occupies. :-D
<brousch> I use Detroit to refer to anything East of 23 and South of (including) Flint
<brousch> Mostly because it irritates anyone who doesn't live in Detroit proper
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> When I go to Japan, all of the lower peninsula is Detroit.
<Wolfger> ...and I don't think they know the UP exists
<greg-g> Wolfger: many americans don't know the Up exists
<rick_h_> they're canadian wanna-bes :P
<Wolfger> ya, eh?
<snap-l> Oy eh
<rick_h_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<jrwren> 25more minutes
<Wolfger> do we have an inside scoop on what the announcement will be?
<Wolfger> or is, or was? I might be a bit late in responding :-p
<rick_h_> 15 more min
<jrwren> oh, what? they aren't doing it on time?
<rick_h_> 1pm isn't it?
 * rick_h_ checks timezones again
<jrwren> 17:45 is what it says
<Wolfger> site says "event has passed"
<rick_h_> http://www.ubuntu.com/ 10min
<rick_h_> hmm, seems something confused on OMG Ubuntu
<rick_h_> there we go
<rick_h_> hangout is on the page now
<rick_h_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<jrwren> hangout is up
<rick_h_> oh heh, this is just OMG ubuntu chat hangout
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> weak
<rick_h_> guess I'll keep reloading the main site
<Wolfger> hmm. can't seem to get my audio working on the laptop today.
<Wolfger> oh well. Back to work
<snap-l> Oh yay, a phone with Ubuntu on it.
<snap-l> I'm not sure why I should be getting excited over this. :)
<lmorchard> Tired : Apple keynote / Wired : Ubuntu keynote?
<jrwren> i can't get to ubuntu.com, LOL
<snap-l> I can't get excited over mobile
<snap-l> I mean, I love my phone, don't get me wrong
<jrwren> why not?
<snap-l> and I see where this could be a smart move
<jrwren> if enough people had open phones and we all did a mesh, we wouldn't need phone companies :p
<snap-l> Maybe it's because I think phone companies are a bag of assholes
<lmorchard> assholes powering pinwheels
<rick_h_> derekv: you coming to CHC?
<jrwren> if it is all open source, I totally want an ubuntu phone
<brousch> They should hand them out to Canonical employees to eat their own dogfood
<_stink_> then we steal it from them?
<rick_h_> hah
<Blazeix> it sounds interesting, as long as they don't try to tie it to their cloud offering
 * rick_h_ does run a galaxy nexus though...
<rick_h_> Blazeix: :P
<brousch> _stink_: Yeah. Beat them up and steal their phones
<_stink_> enlist Wolfger
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> Yeah, the OSS aspect is the most appealing to me
<snap-l> but outside of that, Android has really captured my heart.
<snap-l> That said, if I can program the thing without using Java, I'm all ears. ;)
<lmorchard> Since I'm working on some B2G bugs at Mozilla, this ubuntu phone business is relevant to my interests
<snap-l> B2G =?
<lmorchard> FirefoxOS
<snap-l> Ah, WebOS 2.0. ;)
<lmorchard> Phones that boot straight into a stripped down Firefox and run web apps
<lmorchard> Pretty much, yeah
<snap-l> lmorchard: CHC tonight?
<snap-l> It's not snowing like hell. ;)
<lmorchard> Hmm, I don't think I can make it tonight :/ But, next week perhaps
<snap-l> You're near Campbell road, right?
<lmorchard> Maybe I can come and do show & tell with my FirefoxOS dev phone and this chromebook I shoehorned ubuntu onto
<snap-l> If you need a ride, I'll drive.
<lmorchard> Oh, heh, no, just got plans with the missus
<snap-l> Ah, no worries then
<lmorchard> I'm now at crooks & washington, so I have less excuse than ever to miss CHC
<snap-l> I think I pass right by you
<snap-l> I usually take 11 mile
<lmorchard> Hmm, my evening plans may fall through, so I may yet go to CHC
<brousch> snap-l: Kivy
<brousch> snap-l: Don't even need Eclipse!
<_stink_> wow
<_stink_> neat
<brousch> So the Ubuntu SDK uses QML (Qt modeling language)?
<nullspace> anyone else having issues with the secs.oakland.com mirrors
<nullspace> just switches to archive.ubuntu mirrors and there is a massive number of packages for update that I didn't get on the secs mirror, there may be more to this but this update is taking a fair bit of time to complete
<jcastro> ping the admin
<jcastro> maybe it's not syncing enough
<nullspace> wow cups and openjdk-7-jre was busted
<nullspace> I don't know who the admin is
<jrwren> if only the ubuntu phone ui used e17 like the samsung phones :p
<brousch> They need a command line install so you can apt-get install unity-phone or plasma-active or tiled-phone-ui-of-the-month
<brousch> Is the Ubuntu on Nexus7 the same as Ubuntu on phones?
<jcastro> no, ubuntu nexus is just normal ubuntu
<snap-l> I think we should call Ubuntu on phones ibinti
<snap-l> Aparently in Tagalog it means the calf of the leg.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-03
<ColonelPanic001> I don't want to brag, but the coffee shop we're in for Downriver CHC is showing Jurassic Park
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Is this a good thing?
<ColonelPanic001> Maybe you didn't hear me.
<rick_h_> hah
<ColonelPanic001> Jurrasic. Park.
<ColonelPanic001> They showed the lawyer-eating scene.
<ColonelPanic001> "I object!" "lol no" *nom nom*
 * ColonelPanic001 takes a bow
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/860/ widox
<rick_h_droid> dammit
<rick_h_droid> snap-l ping
<snap-l> pong
<snap-l> btw: Would someone check http://www.mug.org/?page=CiviCRM&q=civicrm/event/ical&reset=1&list=1 with their calendar program of choice and see if it's working?
<snap-l> rick_h_droid: pong
<Blazeix> snap-l: works for me!
<Blazeix> in google calendar
<snap-l> Wooo woo!!!!
<rick_h_droid> snap-l see pm
<Blazeix> thanks for fixing that. what was the trick?
<snap-l> Basically mimicking an ajax call (they had code for that)
<snap-l> http://issues.civicrm.org/jira/browse/CRM-10655?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:all-tabpanel#comment-47580
<snap-l> It's extremely hackish, but it works. :)
<derekv> so, how is ubuntu on arm for UX
<rick_h_> snap-l: nvm on the thing last night. I'm a giant moron
<rick_h_> derekv: so it runs, the nexus 7 images are arm
<rick_h_> derekv: but not tried it myself, I still want to get/setup an arm server.
<derekv> whats it using, gtk+?
<derekv> what are they going to use for touch UI apps i mean
<derekv> please not java
<rick_h_> derekv: qt and qtml
<brousch> mmmm. qt
<n0p> hey guys, am i missing something here, was going to download 12.10 x64 and burn it on a CD, however it is 763M now, too big for any CDs i have.. :-/
<rick_h_> n0p: I think it's dvd only now?
<rick_h_> usb ftw
<n0p> ugh, ic
<n0p> usb would be nice, but i dont have a free one atm
<n0p> dvd it is, fo rthat extra 63M
<shakes808> Good morning all
<shakes808> here is an interesting article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2020268/meet-microsoft-the-worlds-best-kept-randd-secret.html?fb_action_ids=10151445590087517&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151445590087517%22:412285995508945%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151445590087517%22:%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<n0p> rick_h_: are you going to codemash?
<rick_h_> n0p: no, debated but decided not to
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/ea1b1124268bd4
<snap-l> n0p: I think there's a minimal iso disc you can burn
<snap-l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<n0p> snap-l: oh nice, thanks!
<snap-l> np
<rick_h_> brousch: https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/python-support#runtimes
<brousch> ohmy
<brousch> Django 1.5 will supposedly have Python3 support
<rick_h_> yea, I need to update bookie_parser to be py3
<rick_h_> most of the deps other than my code will work
<jrwren> it DOES have 3 support.
<jrwren> beta is out
<brousch> I'll reserve judgment until people are using it in production on real sites
<rick_h_> can never make brousch happy
<brousch> heh
<greg-g> man, every so often I just totally brain fart on a vim shortcut
<greg-g> z= was the one just now (writing an email)
<rick_h_> spelling?
<greg-g> yeah
<rick_h_> yea, spelling and folds on the z* space are pure muscle memory and I really only know a couple
<jrwren> omg jedi-vim!!!
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8341935799/
<greg-g> rick_h_: ++++
<rick_h_> gotta teach those required skills lol
<rick_h_> square drive ftw
<rick_h_> also put him to work with his snow shovel. Daddy might have to borrow that later. http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8341956211/
<_stink_> rick_h_: awesome!
<rick_h_> _stink_: you guys having fun in the snow?
<_stink_> some
<_stink_> my kid doesn't love the sled
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/photos/112719704219936118281/albums/5826743496466381521/5826745381603363778?banner=pwa
<_stink_> so we stomp around instead
<rick_h_> no?!
<rick_h_> hah!
<_stink_> he's like the opposite of a daredevil
<_stink_> great pic
<rick_h_> he loves to shovel around so had to get him his own snow shovel so I could get it done
<rick_h_> yea, wife took that one during a session with neighbors joining us after that big snowfall
<_stink_> yeah, we have one for him too
<_stink_> he usually digs for "dinosaur bones"
<rick_h_> lol, we've got a curious george book about digging for dino bones and he always asks "Why is george digging for bones?"
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> i love those questions
<rick_h_> yea, tis the year of 'why?'
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/photos/112719704219936118281/albums/5826743496466381521/5826743873690166322?banner=pwa
<brousch> _stink_: My son refuses to go sledding now. Last year he fell off the sled and got snow packed between his glasses and face. Now he sites that as the reason he doesn't want to go sledding
<rick_h_> needs his headphones and glasses like daddy when he works, with holiday cheer
<_stink_> brousch: i don't blame him
<rick_h_> :(
<_stink_> how old is he now?
<_stink_> brousch: --^
<brousch> 5
<_stink_> so he's old enough to remember that fall forever
<brousch> heh
<brousch> It wasn't even that bad
<rick_h_> whenever we have a rough one I go down with him and it helps wipe all that away
<rick_h_> two person sled ftw
<_stink_> yeah, we need one of those
<brousch> He was sledding with 4 year old cousin at the time
<rick_h_> he wouldn't go down at first unless I went with, now he's on the green circle by himself spinning like crazy
<_stink_> he doesn't know the fun of the saucer yet
<rick_h_> lol, exacly
<rick_h_> have to prove it's fun and safe...then let the danger begin!
<_stink_> i keep thinking about how most people's memories start at about age 3
<rick_h_> really? I've got a horrible memory. I've got a hard time going to 3rd grade
<_stink_> so i'm wondering what he'll be recalling when i'm old and decrepit
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> I have a hard time going to last year
<rick_h_> my wife keeps doing things saying "He's going to remember his christmas was magical dammit!"
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> no, he will not.
<rick_h_> so the running joke whenever we get through setting up lights, etc is 'boy, you better remember the magic!'
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> we skipped a few things for the holidays this year
<_stink_> didn't go get our own tree
<_stink_> with the baby around
<rick_h_> ah, we just started. First year doing that
<rick_h_> ah right, yea. baby will bring practical and necessity to the front every time
<rick_h_> we didn't do much the first two years with him because of that
<_stink_> so now you can have the fun times
<_stink_> and yet we
<_stink_> did it all again.
<rick_h_> heh, you'll be happy when they go off and play together
<_stink_> yeah
<rick_h_> this holiday killed me with all the 'quality time'
<_stink_> haha
<rick_h_> I was driving him to day care laughing about a day without 'tackle time!'
<jrwren> magical christmas like lots of apple products?
<snap-l> HOLY SHIT!!!! https://ting.com/devices/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus
<snap-l> I did not know Ting had the Nexus.
<rick_h_> cool
<brousch> snap-l: You're making ting look better and better
<snap-l> brousch: I know. :)
<snap-l> This is why I've given up on Perl: http://irclog.perlgeek.de/perl6/2013-01-03#i_6294451
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/15tnon/damian_conway_on_the_state_of_perl_perl_6_writing/c7pwfki <- and this summmarizes my thoughts to a T
<dzho> perl v. duke nukem
<rick_h_> perl6? People still work on that?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Apparently.
<snap-l> And apparently Perl 6 has had "releases"
<rick_h_> For those who are saying: “I remember Perl, I was dong Perl back in 1995 surely that’s died out now” - No, it didn’t, Perl did go quiet for some time, there was 6 or 7 years period where there were no major releases of Perl, it was Perl 5.8 and it was Perl 5.8 in 2002 and it was Perl 5.8 in 2007 and that often gives the impression that the language died or is not under development.
<rick_h_> 6 or 7 years? should we really look at what's changed in the world in 6 or 7 years?
<rick_h_> also, not perfect due to the linkage factory, but much more readable http://r.bmark.us/u/c89263d65c7f19
<snap-l> That's where something like Modern Perl has come into it's own
<snap-l> But still, it's a little irritating when people compare Perl 6  with Python 3.
<snap-l> Python 3 is production ready
<snap-l> period
<rick_h_> yea, I think he's talking without info
<snap-l> It's not a question of when Python 3 will hit production
<rick_h_> but hey, it's his 'outsider' perspective, whatever
<rick_h_> when py3 is the default in servers (which was when php5 took off to) it'll flip nicelyu
<snap-l> And we're to that point, I think
<snap-l> Perl 6 hasn't had that php 4 -> 5 transition
<dzho> and reading that, it won't
<dzho> he makes the comparison Perl5:Perl6::C:C++
<rick_h_> once RH and ubuntu have py3 main ootb py3 will take over. That simple
<rick_h_> it's really our fault as OS distributions
<rick_h_> people aren't going to code for the non-default en masse
<dzho> debian still has a ton of perl fairly deep in the distro
<snap-l> And yes, Perl 5.14 has features of blah blah crap crap, but Perl 6 will be some mecca-language
<rick_h_> hah, how long does everyone give this to last? http://r.bmark.us/u/8624ffe68a49e0
<snap-l> And we all just look forward to programming in C++, right?
<snap-l> “Free is being totally irresponsible and threatens to bring a violent blow to an entire segment of the digital economy!” said Numérama. That site also reported that the block appears to affect a number of large ad networks, including Google Adsense, NetAvenir, and AdTech.
<snap-l> Honestly, Perl's biggest mistake is in calling their pie-in-the-sky language "Perl"
<rick_h_> sounds like it
<lmorchard> Ah, perl.
<lmorchard> perl used to be my jam, probably up to around 5.6. jumped ship to python before the perl 6 madness really took hold
<lmorchard> I haven't really played with python 3 at all yet though
<brousch> Well what are you waiting for?!
<lmorchard> None of the projects I work on are compatible?
<brousch> Fix them!
<lmorchard> Patches welcome :)
<brousch> If they're not on PYthon3, then  they are broken
<lmorchard> Still working on getting one of our sites from Django 1.2 to 1.5, so python3 isn't even on the horizon, nevermind all the steps to get the servers ready for it
<brousch> I think Python3 will really pick up once Django is on it
<lmorchard> Yeah, mainly the reason we use python now is because of Django
<brousch> Django is teh awesome
<lmorchard> and also because PHP is brain-stabby
<snap-l> If faced with a decisiton of PHP vs Django and being mauled by a bear, I'd probably still choose Django
<snap-l> At least bear wounds heal
<brousch> And leave cool scars
<n0p> haters gotta hate ;-)
<rick_h_> lmorchard: though seems like pyramid (py3 compat) is taking hold in parts of mozilla
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://r.bmark.us/u/a1d0233ac4a751
<jcastro> hah
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, that didn't take long
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-04
<shakes808> good evening
<rick_h_> party
<shakes808> how are your aneurysms?
<shakes808> :D
<rick_h_> subdued
<widox> Blazeix: thanks!
<widox> whoops. laggy history scrolling :-/
<snap-l> Evening
<snap-l> What's up?
<shakes808> just getting git on my desktop
<shakes808> what about yourself?
<greg-g> sudo apt-get install git
<snap-l> Wishing for someone to log into a site to accept my trade proposal. ;)
 * snap-l is a hoss trader when it comes to board games. ;)
<shakes808> greg-g: windows
<shakes808> snap-l: what are you trading and where?
<shakes808> just going through to get the README file up and I am getting an error trying to commit.
<shakes808> asking if I ran an update command on the server lol.... I am not admin server network guy at github
<shakes808> so nope
<shakes808> lol
<greg-g> shakes808: I'd follow the help docs on github rather than what is from git
<greg-g> especially if you're just going to start out with github, you can learn real git usage later
<greg-g> (github is git, yes yes, but, somethings seemed odd to me)
<snap-l> board game geek,
<snap-l> http://boardgamegeek.com/user/craigm
<greg-g> holy cow
<greg-g> and with that, goodnight
<snap-l> ?
<shakes808> i am going through github to do this
<shakes808> it doesn't like my login/pass combo even through their GUI
<shakes808> snap-l: that is a lot of Munchkins lol
<shakes808> good night all
<rick_h_> morning and all that
<rick_h_> TGIF!!
<rick_h_> short week or not
<snap-l> yeah, no kidding
<snap-l> Cat fell off the back of the chair, and caught her claw in my back.
<rick_h_> yummy
<snap-l> Yeah, not good
<jrwren> why would you keep something around that can do that?
<snap-l> Why would you keep around a child that can kill you in your sleep?
<snap-l> I'm sure the number of deaths by domestic felines is lower than deaths by raging children
<snap-l> unless you consider tripping
<rick_h_> #toosoon
<snap-l> at which point, they're probably equal. ;)
<jrwren> #toosoon?
<jrwren> i must have missed something.
<rick_h_> child killing parent (MA shooting)
<jrwren> when was this?
<snap-l> Moments before he shot up that school
<jrwren> oh.
<rick_h_> you know, the big school shooting? all over the news? The first thing he did was shoot his mother
<jrwren> that was a grown man
<jrwren> not some child kept around
<rick_h_> meh, 21 is grown man my #@$@
<snap-l> and technically still a child. ;)
<snap-l> I'm still a child of my parents. :)
<rick_h_> sorry, first thing I thought of with snap-l's comment
<jrwren> 13+ is a grown man in many cultures and religeons.
<jrwren> if we didn't coddle our populous, ours could be too
<snap-l> I'm wondering if 40+ is a grown man in some cases. ;)
<jrwren> instead we have the "prolonged adolecense of the adult male"
<rick_h_> jrwren: and 14yr olds can be mothers...doesn't mean it works great
<jrwren> stupid people everywhere
<_stink_> we have two cats, and i still can't figure out why we have them
<snap-l> jrwren: I resemble that remark. ;)
<_stink_> now i know why my parents never let us have pets when i was a kid.
<brousch> greg-g: I forget. Are you working for Creative commons or Wikimedia now?
<rick_h_> CC
<brousch> thanks
<jrwren> til: from itertools import izip,count
<jrwren> >>> for (line,num) in izip(f,count(1)):
<jrwren> line numbers are important for error messages when parsing a file :p
<lmorchard> Huh, that's nifty
<snap-l> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaAkWy55V3A
<snap-l> (and any other guitar freaks)
<snap-l> I do like the top comment: The Kirk Hammet bit is invalid: no wah pedal.
<jcastro> the eddie one is spot on
<snap-l> Mustaine is spot on as well
<jcastro> lol @ satriani too
<snap-l> Yeah, Satriani and Vai's were funny.
<jcastro> dimebag could have been better
<snap-l> Yeah, that one didn't strike me nearly as much as Vai or Satch
<jcastro> link bacon up in the community channel pls
<jcastro> lol @ mustaine
<snap-l> God, Vim can be such a pain sometimes.
<snap-l> g/something//d doesn't work, but g/something/d does. Bastard. ;)
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> he's going to explain every one
<snap-l> Yeah, I didn't stick around for those.
<jcastro> I AM
<snap-l> I'm a dumb drummer. ;)
<n0p> hey, i see edits in that
<n0p> and different guitars
<n0p> still pretty cool, but the title is not true "30 Shredders In One Solo"
<snap-l> pedantic. ;)
<n0p> i'm just totes jelly
<Blazeix> widox: you thinking about going to the wednesday github drinkup?
<Blazeix> i'm going to try to make it
<snap-l> http://info.ikea-usa.com/recharge#/nesting/Itallstartswithyou/Liveinharmony <- HTML5?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-05
<brousch> This would be hilarious if it weren't our own air force http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/01/04/2147239/us-military-signs-modernization-deal-with-microsoft
<widox> Blazeix: yeah, I think so
<widox> its pretty close by to me :)
<brousch> You brave men live in between #1 and #2! http://www.businessinsider.com/the-25-most-dangerous-cities-in-america-2012-10?op=1
<_stink_> it's a cozy place.
<snap-l> Love the picture they used for Oakland, Calif.
<snap-l> https://github.com/Sagelt/Dungeon-World
<snap-l> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-WtU2u4Z8RDo/UOit9wA1vPI/AAAAAAAADRk/Prguea0W6Kw/s569/13+-+1
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-06
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=us-4M4392uE
<CrusaderAD> Anyone have any recommendations for a solid, stable pci e graphics card for Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> party
<snap-l> Er, more like Good Afternoon. ;)
<derekv> so if rolling your own stuff, would you use pulseaudio?
<snap-l> I think Pulse Audio is a good thing (tm_
<snap-l> Put another way: it isn't going away any time soon
<snap-l> and the more compatible with pulse audio you are, the happier the users will be
<snap-l> OSS / ALSA are emulated under pulse anyway.
<snap-l> What are you planning on doing
<snap-l> ?
<Blazeix> if i'm using a heavily gnome-based system i'll use pulse, but for simpler environments i still use alsa
<snap-l> http://www.macworld.co.uk/mac/news/?newsid=3418779 rick_h_
<derekv> no i have freebsd installed on this box and i realized i can't control volume of one app independantly of another easily
<derekv> or maybe i just don't know how to d oit
<widox> snap-l: that's hilarious
<snap-l> derekv: any reason you're using freebsd over Linux?
<snap-l> (not trying to be cheeky or anything; if the reason is "I just want to", that's perfectly valid. ;) )
<widox> rick_h_: have you tried this before? https://github.com/wertarbyte/autorandr
<derekv> snap-l, I have a soft spot for the OS, wanted to try living with it again for a while
<derekv> i'm nomadic
<derekv> seeing if it can still work as a desktop os
<derekv> fortunatly flash is becoming less of an issue
<derekv> and video card support seems to be good still, at least for nvidia
<derekv> so if anything its better than in the past
<derekv> i think its lost some of its advantage as far as being really reponsive compaired to linux (one of the reasons i made the switch the first time, like 1999ish)
<derekv> thats probably all about the scheduler
<derekv> they got rid of the original scheduler a few versions back, after some fits and starts, because it was inefficient after about two cores
<derekv> whereas the new one can handle numba , asymetric etc
<derekv> but its more complex and somewhere it lost the magic ability to have a >10 load average and not be noticable to the UI
<derekv> so yea, i don't really have any _strong_ technical arguments
<derekv> i have a handful of very weak ones
<derekv> its a fairly well organized OS ... the tower vs bazar thing i guess.. it feels very clean.  the way the OS is layed out, kindof like a purer unix "vision"
<derekv> apart from the difficulty with running flash, its very compairable with say gentoo
<derekv> a little bit less finiky... a few more things come with the OS by default
<derekv> but still some finikyness depending on what your running it for
<derekv> I think running a desktop OS has the most complicated dependancy scenario possible
<derekv> and yea, it doesn't come with pulseaudio configured for you, etc
<derekv> i wish i could have time to properly configure everything the way I want it, stay up with updates, and then do most of my work on it
<derekv> my current job makes the latter impossible and the former difficult unless i give up more important things
<derekv> if I was building some servers (hardware), I wouldn't hesitate to use freebsd ... if it was aws or something i'd probably go with ubuntu, freebsd support isn't very mature there...
<derekv> hmm, come to think of it I'm to ignorant to say what the practical differences between ubuntu and debian servers would be
<derekv> ive done a couple quick ubuntu servers for random things and they work well
<snap-l> Yeah, I like Ubuntu servers. They're quick to set up, and pretty extensible.
<derekv> i have a serious problem with being interested in too many things
<derekv> and then not picking one place to center myself
<derekv> become an expert
<snap-l> rick_h_: Were you the one who had the ball chair?
<derekv> i think the ball chair is ok for the purposes of changing it up
<derekv> you'll want to sit on it for like 15 minutes then you'll be done for a while
<derekv> helpful but no silver bullet
<derekv> i still wan the sit-stand desk
<rick_h_> snap-l: I've got a ball I've used as a chair some
<rick_h_> widox: no, not used that
<snap-l> rick_h_: Would you be opposed to me borrowing it for a bit?
<snap-l> Trying to feel out if using a ball chair is a good idea or not
 * brousch snickers
<ColonelPanic001> ...
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-30
<greg-g> its a... wolfger ?!
<cmaloney> Appears so
<cmaloney> BTW: JoDee is playing with Inform7 at the moment
<cmaloney> I was playing with it earlier. I think I'm in love.
<wolfger> Greg-g: it is a wolfger, on an iPad :-p
<wolfger> What is Inform7?
<cmaloney> inform7 is a language that compiles down to z-code (the infocom virtual machine code for text adventures like Zork)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> ugh
<cmaloney> That good, eh?
<rick_h_> pretty much
<cmaloney> Working today as well?
<rick_h_> no, but I have a 4yr alarm
<rick_h_> I'll be in the woodshop soon losing my day there hopefully
<cmaloney> My alarm doesn't jump on me. :)
<rick_h_> off until after the new year
<cmaloney> nice!
<rick_h_> mine cane int othe room, turned on the light, and told me "daddy, we've got a lot of work to do today. We've got to build the wheeled lego hellcopter, and..."
<cmaloney> awwww
<rick_h_> yea, except for the part that I was sleeping and mom's got him today and I could have been sleeping in :)
<cmaloney> Didn't you get the memo? There's work to be done!
<cmaloney> That wheeled lego helicopter isn't going to build itself mister.
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> You don't have a son, you have a little project manager.
<rick_h_> yea, he actually turned off one of his favorite movies because he told me it was time to build more legos
<cmaloney> and you're going to have to sprint to keep up
<cmaloney> Wow.
<cmaloney> What's his consulting fee?
<rick_h_> I'm wondering what my hourly wage is as the factory floor employee3
<cmaloney> 3 animal crackers per half hour
<rick_h_> anyway, going to be helpful and help get him ready for school, bbl
<cmaloney> have fun!
<cmaloney> I just droped a K-cup on the cat. I think it scared me more than it scared her
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+nook/posts/BUBotdAF9nC
<rick_h_> :P
<cmaloney> Oh, I think I missed one: Farting Santa. Classic.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I think I found your new monitor: http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/29/samsung-110-inch-uhd-tv/
<rick_h_> "an Associated Press report puts the price at about $150,000" ummm, I think you've got me mistaken. That I don't think there's a single wall in the house to put it
<rick_h_> I do wonder what the roku access logs would show for that thing
<cmaloney> Afternoon and all that jazz
<rick_h_> evening party party
<rick_h_> cmaloney: widox lmorchard23 waf CHC thurs same bat time?
<cmaloney> Sounds like a plan to me
<waf> sounds good
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-31
<cmaloney> Morning
<brousch> yes
<rick_h_> wheeee
<brousch> rick_h_: Sledding?
<rick_h_> woodworking
<rick_h_> take a quick break
<rick_h_> ah the smell of wood shavings in the morning ;)
<brousch> Why do you take so many steroids?
<rick_h_> it's the only way to get sickness past my asthma
<rick_h_> it seemms :(
<rick_h_> otherwise I end up trying to force my lungs out through my mouth
<brousch> Sounds painful
<rick_h_> well, the starts in my eyes can be pretty
<greg-g> heh
<cmaloney> Ouch
<cmaloney> MUG memberships are expiring. :)
<greg-g> do another fundride in the LoCo ;)
<greg-g> funddrive
<greg-g> oh a fun-ride, whatever ;)
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> heh, love the contentless email :)
<rick_h_> but yea, I need to get on that don't I
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/ZUCgu6BLhUW
<greg-g> rick_h_: those are pretty little curls :)
<rick_h_> :) so purdy
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you ever look at salt or ansible?
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Not closely
<cmaloney> I think John was looking at them a little.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: content-less email?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: the expire email had no body
<rick_h_> only a subject line
<cmaloney> Really?
<cmaloney> Would you forward it to me?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: forwarded
<cmaloney> tx
<greg-g> not just no non-html body?
<cmaloney> Well, that's some shit.
<rick_h_> no body period
<rick_h_> no html version
<greg-g> awesome
<greg-g> what campaign email software ya'll using?
<cmaloney> CiviCRM
<cmaloney> I used just the plain-text area.
<greg-g> huh
<cmaloney> So I'm a little disturbed that you got nothing.
<cmaloney> Sent a note to discuss to see if anyone else got something similar.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: cool, I mean the subject got the point across :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, but there's also handy links and shit in there that should help with the renewal process.
<greg-g> TIL: put all of the email in the subject so you know your recipient sees it
<cmaloney> greg-g: Sage advice
<greg-g> :)
<waf> cmaloney: yeah, same thing here. subject, no body.
<cmaloney> waf: Wow. WTF.
<waf> i actually had to go into my deleted email to find it, since I just read the subject, then renewed my membership :)
<waf> had no idea it was body-less
<greg-g> waf: hah, well done sir
<cmaloney> waf: Gmail?
<waf> yes
<cmaloney> Ah hah
<cmaloney> I think I know what the problem is
<cmaloney> I really, really hate the stupid editor they use ini CiviCRM
<cmaloney> I can't edit the source.
<cmaloney> because it comes back blank.
<cmaloney> OK, I think I have this licked.
<cmaloney> I did an update to the latest CiviCRM. I'm hoping this licks it.
<cmaloney> Unfortunately I can't directly test it.
<greg-g> mmmm, tasty
<Havenstance> what's up guys?
<jrwren_> http://web.law.duke.edu/cspd/publicdomainday/2014/pre-1976
<Havenstance> interesting
<Havenstance> anyone in here up in the Cadillac Area? just curious if there are any LUG's in this area or not
<waf> hm, i don't know of any
<waf> brousch (who isn't here right now) is from GR, he might know of events in western MI
<waf> i'm sure he'll turn up at some point
<Havenstance> alright, well biggest thing is I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on my main gamer rig. I've managed to have it working a few times
<Havenstance> but then I get these random lock ups that seem to be related to nothing at all
<Havenstance> I've searched online every place I can find no one can offer an explanation or any help
<Havenstance> I did manage to get Mint 16 running too but for some reason when I try to install POL on them it complains about a 32bits issue I played WoW on 13.10 till this morning when Ubuntu Updated and now its back to the same old freezing randomly
<waf> hm, maybe see if there are any suspicious error messages in the system logs? like in one of these files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles#System_Logs
<waf> or in one the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Havenstance> see that's the problem, i power it on
<Havenstance> it boots into 13.10 finishes loading unity and locks up
<Havenstance> no response from anything tried unplugging the peripherals and pluggig them back in and nothing
<Havenstance> I had to actually install Cinnamon last night which made it work for a while but now after that update it dont work at all
<waf> ah, ok
<waf> hm, i don't use unity, but doesn't it have a 2D mode that you can select from the login screen? that could work
<Havenstance> I tried, Ubuntu 13.10, Fedora 20, Mint 16 all do this same thing when using Gnome. so idk if maybe its Gnome related? If i run Cinnamon in either 13.10 or Mint 16 I have no issues until Cinnamon tries to update
<waf> or, if you're comfortable with the command line, you could boot into (recovery mode) from GRUB
<Havenstance> im about as comforatable as a new user can get with command line but at this point im in too deep to go back to windows man
<Havenstance> im down to just the SSD & the graphics cards
<waf> so all those distros you mentioned lock up before you can log in and check the error logs?
<Havenstance> yes, anything that's the latest version
<Havenstance> i believe the Ubuntu LTS ran okay the only issue I had was trying to get the latest software installed
<Havenstance> im going to flip back to i believe its 12.04 & i'll report back in a few with what i've found
<waf> ugh, good luck
<Havenstance> now I have all the ISOs I've downloaded so far on this PC but one thing that's been the same acros all distros that have had errors has been the program i've used to create the medium
<Havenstance> Universal USB Installer
<Havenstance> selecting the corresponding OS and finding the ISO, I wonder if the Program used to create the flash media may be corrupting a small portion not detected by the installers?
<cmaloney> Just moved over most of my repos from SF.net to Github.
<waf> Havenstance: that seems kind of unlikely, but if you want to eliminate that as a variable, you could try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<waf> also, i think most distros allow you to verify the image before you install
<cmaloney> MOst of them do
<cmaloney> Also you might want to check with different USB keys / SD cards
<cmaloney> I've had some that aren't as good for ISO installs as others.
<Havenstance> I just rebooted the desktop, turned it on it booted 13.10 i was going to log out to try the 2d, and it locked up before I could confirm the logout. I'm looking at the screen that says Logout Goodby are you sure you want to log out from your account, gives a pad lock option or the logout option.
<Havenstance> and its frozen to the point no kb commands work, no mouse commands work. all that works is shut it off and turn it back on
<cmaloney> Havenstance: One thing you might want to try...
<cmaloney> it's a long-shot but might help narrow down some of the problems.
<cmaloney> I've had bad memory do strange things to my machine in the past.
<Havenstance> suggesting take a stick or two out?
<cmaloney> If you hold down shift while rebooting you'll get to a prompt that'll offer you memtest86+
<Havenstance> I have two 8g sticks of brand new Gkill Ripjaws
<cmaloney> you can leave that running for a while.
<cmaloney> It'll test the memory and show you if there are any problems.
<Havenstance> i have it running now, cant hurt to start it while i figure this out
<cmaloney> yeah
<Havenstance> heh, if it were ram that would make me happy to be honest
<cmaloney> I know the feeling
<Havenstance> that's an easy fix. simple newegg rma
<cmaloney> having a name for the problem = A+
<Havenstance> right lol
<Havenstance> like i told waf there, im too deep into this now to go back
<Havenstance> Windows wasn't much better to be honest
<Havenstance> it wouldn't lock up but when i'd game on it i'd be running at a beautiful 25fps max...
<Havenstance> which is stupid considering that board is a quad amd zambezi, the GPUs are a 660ti and a 650ti 16gb of ram
<Havenstance> just a few months ago it'd get 150fps or better in any game
<cmaloney> strange.
<Havenstance> I thought at one point the 650ti was bad, so i bought the 660ti brand new and put it in and it does the same thing. now im at either board or RAM so far RAM passes memtest but it's only been running for a little while now
<Havenstance> wait a minute, isnt there a new proprietary graphics driver in 13.10 that wasn't in 12.04 lts?
<cmaloney> Not sure. I haven't kept up honestly
<Havenstance> im going to try the 14.04 daily build and see if its at least stable enough to run with. Not that i'd consider ever using a pre release build for more then testing but i'll report back once i install it
<Havenstance> 50% into memtest with no errors. users are reporting the same symptoms i'm having being related to the nvidia noveau driver. I thought i'd read something somewhere, now I just have to figure out how to get rid of Noveau and force the system to run Nvidia's own driver from their website
<Havenstance> cant you boot into a command line similar like how windows 95 used to say reboot to command line
<waf> Havenstance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<greg-g> cmaloney: hah, a new years resolution post that uses the word treadmill but doesn't mention exercise of any sort ;)
<Havenstance> waf thank you, might be onto something here
<Havenstance> well that method failed, tried to install 14.04lts
<Havenstance> not happening
<Havenstance> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ directed there from a dev when reading a ticket submitted by user with exact hardware config i have having same exact issue....
<Havenstance> its a noveau issue with 13.10 so at least I know what's causing it. now to get it to stay booted long enough for me to fix it that's the next thing
<waf> so what failed when you tried to boot into recovery mode?
<Havenstance> nothing failed, i just didn't have the name i needed to uninstall all the packages.
<Havenstance> interestingly enough though, the daily of 14.04 lts wouldn't even format the drive
<Havenstance> kept saying it was having an error, so i just got back went up to the shop and grabbed a 500gb sata. gonna throw 13.10 on that and see if the freezing remains. if not i think its safe to say the SSD is shot
<Havenstance> I don't think that
<Havenstance> that would be far off from possible considering the fact even windows was getting decreasing performance from that SSD
<Havenstance> its running a whole bunch of post installation scripts it never ran with the SSD now
<Havenstance> its actually running was able to log out and back in, i gotta go do a few things so gonna leave it alone for a bit & see if I can come back to it and have it not be frozen
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-01
<Havenstance> waf, so far so good. I'd have to venture a guess that the SSD is actually bad either that or Ubuntu's support for SSD's in 13.10 is sub par but idk
<Havenstance> works like a charm :)
<Havenstance> updated, rebooted, installed more then half my software no freezes or even any hiccups
<waf> awesome, glad everything seems to be working out. sort of :)
<Havenstance> well tbh im not really a fan of the SSD, since it was a christmas gift last year and I paid nothing for it im not too sad to see it go, they are quick but not muchfaster then a 7200 RPM Drive. least not much noticably faster
<Havenstance> new technology and the bus speeds haven't really evolved for them much less the drive life times...
<cmaloney> Happy almost a new year
<Havenstance> cmaloney waf thanks for your help guys, its been stable thus far all night
<Havenstance> bad SSD, happy new year to all of you too
<cmaloney> Havenstance: Sorry to hear about the SSD but glad it was a simple fix.
<Havenstance> eh, tbh im not that upset about it. it was a free drive anyway
<Havenstance> its still in the box and it still works just not for gaming or anything crazy so I can use it for a flash drive :)
<Havenstance> happy new year Michiganders
<_stink_> this is the first new year in like 4 that i've stayed up until midnight
<_stink_> and let me say
<_stink_> i'm really angry i'm still awake
<greg-g> _stink_: :(
<cmaloney> _stink_: But look on the bright side...
<cmaloney> Um... we have milk and cookies this late.
<greg-g> speak for yourself
<greg-g> we have water and tea
<cmaloney> greg-g: We have Meijer to fix that.
<greg-g> no meijer here
<greg-g> I don't think the farmers markets are open this late
<cmaloney> Who's fault is that? :)
<greg-g> the farmers, obviously
<greg-g> lazy gits
<cmaloney> yeah, they should be out there selling their milk and their home-grown cookies.
<greg-g> exactly
<greg-g> 100% grass fed and finished, organic, no antibiotic/gbh, raw milk and cookies
<cmaloney> I'm totally feeding Rowan Oreos when you guys visit. ;)
<greg-g> and we'll kick you
<greg-g> only softly
<wolfger> Happy new year!
<cmaloney> Happy new year wolfger
<cmaloney> And to every one else in the channel. :)
<rick_h_> new year party party
<cmaloney> woo woo
<cmaloney> Was playing Game Dev Tycoon
<cmaloney> pretty fun. :)
<jrwren_> nice hair greg-g
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<rick_h_> wheee
<jrwren_> snow!
<greg-g> it's 65 here
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-02
<rick_h_> greg-g: you suck, much better woodworking weather
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> I've got the garage up to 58, poor DTE is going to send me an another angry letter on how I use so much more electricity than my neighbors
<gamerchick02> DTE does that?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: we recently got internet enabled meters and they send out emails comparing your use to others in your neighborhood and rate you and such
<rick_h_> let's just say I'm above average
<cmaloney> I haven't received one of those.
<greg-g> PGE out here does that
<gamerchick02> ugh that's horrible
<gamerchick02> do i get a discount because i don't use as much power?
<gamerchick02> the answer is "no"
<rick_h_> heh, but people pay for the same stuff with a nest and their 'how many leaves you saved' :)
<rick_h_> it gamifies it
<rick_h_> and I do need to get some insuation stuff taken care of one of these days. I know I have some leaky stuff.
<rick_h_> but I work from home, heat my garage, so I'm not quiet your average home owner anyway, so meh
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> i'm an apartment dweller and i'm worried about the privacy and the overreaching government influence on that sort of stuff
<rick_h_> meh, they can come look if I"m running grow lamps in the house
<rick_h_> If they want to bust my wife for her aero garden oh well
<rick_h_> I'll get the whole bed to myself for a bit :)
<gamerchick02> "you're using too much power so we're going to *encourage* you to use less by shutting it off for a few hours in the dead heat of summer. on a weekend. when it's 105F"
<gamerchick02> hah
<cmaloney> Yeah, those Aero gardens are real triggers for the DEA.
<rick_h_> meh, I believe in my right to write bigger checks
<gamerchick02> what is an Aero garden?
<gamerchick02> that's very true.
<rick_h_> http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Gro-AeroGarden-Indoor-Garden-Gourmet/dp/B000FI4O90/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388623705&sr=8-1&keywords=aero+garden
<gamerchick02> (note we have a traditional garden at my mom's house)
<rick_h_> it's the only way my wife can grow plants
<gamerchick02> OH! i could do that in my apartment!
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: yea, my wife loves it. Gets to toss some minced herbs into dishes on the fly
<gamerchick02> eee that's an expensive startup cost
<gamerchick02> that sounds cool though
<rick_h_> yea, why it took a while to get it
<rick_h_> I tried to get her to grow them outside and made her a spot and everything
<cmaloney> It's not cheap. It's kind of like K-cups for Herbs.
<gamerchick02> hah.
<rick_h_> after I had to weed it out 20x I figured I'd just spend the $$
<gamerchick02> that's really neat. i might look into it more
<gamerchick02> i HATE weeding
<gamerchick02> blech
<rick_h_> yea, she likes her herbs, but doesn't really get the whole 'yard work' thing
<gamerchick02> redwood trees? the company is being silly
<gamerchick02> i HATE yard work.
<gamerchick02> i go home and help my mom and brother out but i don't want my own to do.
<gamerchick02> people are work are like "why don't you buy a house?" and i'm like "no. it involves yard work. heck no, i'm gone too much."
<gamerchick02> and i am.
<gamerchick02> i was gone for a week and a half for the holidays, and i go home at least two weekends a month for family and Nile stuff.
<cmaloney> Honestly the only thing I really detest is shoveling snow
<cmaloney> and it's not that it's particularly difficult or challenging
<cmaloney> but rather that it's just one more God Damn thing that needs to be done regardless of how I feel about it. :)
<gamerchick02> hah
<gamerchick02> yes
<gamerchick02> i don't mind that (i help my brother) but the yard. oh man the yard. also there's just me, so unless i snag a husband real quick to help with the yard/house/driveway duties, then i won't have time for anything else.
<cmaloney> I would submit that getting married just to avoid yardwork is not the best plan
<cmaloney> that's what adopting full-grown orphans is for.
<gamerchick02> no, i'd marry for love but i'd be looking for more things... good health insurance and the love of yardwork are nice additions.
<gamerchick02> :-P
<cmaloney> "Must have lawn tractor. Please provide photo of tractor"
<gamerchick02> HAH
<gamerchick02> i don'
<gamerchick02> ack
<gamerchick02> i don't have a house right now so there's no need for a lawn tractor. yet.
<gamerchick02> we'll see what this year brings. i've applied to the open direct position in my department but i've not heard anything from Chrysler (now apparently Fiat) since I applied.
<gamerchick02> the "we've gotten your application, thanks for your time" email yeah
<cmaloney> Don't worry about Fiat. I'm sure they'll be hurting for folks in a bit
<cmaloney> I foresee a mass exodus
<gamerchick02> hah. i don't. i hope not. the company seems to be doing relatively well
<gamerchick02> ok switching to laptop for the Vienna concert
<gamerchick02> see everyone later!
<cmaloney> Have fun!
<cmaloney> wb DrDaemonEye
<DrDaemonEye> thanks cmaloney :)
<cmaloney> JoDee put together "Big Ben" Legos.
<cmaloney> I think this is going to be the year of Lego. I got her something that I think she'll really like for her birthday.
<cmaloney> Not going to post it here just in case she checks logs. :)
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> shhhhh
<cmaloney> Let's just say it's one of those kits that I think she'll really really like
<jrwren_> more snow!
<jrwren_> good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> Ug with the snow and frickin cold
<rick_h_> yea, the cold is a bit much. It can show in the low 30s or upper 20s. My temp gauge says 6 outside right now.
<brousch> How's Portland today?
<rick_h_> brousch: 37°F
<rick_h_> FEELS LIKE 37°
<rick_h_> high today of 49, showers tonight
<rick_h_> *sigh*
<rick_h_> jcastro: hey, how was the trip?
<jcastro> awesome dude
<rick_h_> you've got to be on cloud 9 today :)
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> we do start work today right?
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<jcastro> hah, was hoping for 2 more days
<rick_h_> jcastro: heh, you and me both, but MLK day is coming
<rick_h_> so yay for 3 day weekends :)
<jcastro> when is that?
<rick_h_> 20th-ish?
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> jcastro: wb. :)
<jcastro> wb to you too!
<cmaloney> I've been here all along. :)
<rick_h_> remdiner CHC tonight
<cmaloney> Planning onit.
<waf> i'll be there!
<brousch> I just realized I never moved my podcasts to a new Android listener after Google Listen died. What are you guys using?
<rick_h_> pocketcasts
<rick_h_> sync ftw!
<rick_h_> UI takes a little getting used to, but love that I can do audible-like whisper sync across tablet, phone, etc
<brousch> Sync would be useful
<brousch> I use my N7 90% of the time at home
<rick_h_> yea, but I like to use my tablet in the house, but then when I go into the car, I can pick up where I left off on the phone over BT
<rick_h_> these days I don't use it a ton, but really cool if you do a bunch of podcasts
<brousch> Yeah, that's what I mean by sync would be useful
<brousch> wow $4
<brousch> Why is it a $4 app feels like a $400 piece of PC software?
<brousch> I mean I hesitate to pay $4 for an app on the same level as a $400 piece of desktop software
<cmaloney> I'd love to know how you spent $400 on a podcatching application.
<cmaloney> and if you would send the difference to a certain CC-metal podcast. :)
<waf> i use beyondpod on my tablet/phone
<cmaloney> I've used both, but prefer pocketcasts
<waf> it will synchronize read/unread items, but not the location within a podcast.
<cmaloney> but I only use one device for my podcasts
<brousch> cmaloney: I mean when I see an app for $4, in my mind it is like seeing desktop software for $400. I feel like the price is outrageous and I will not pay it
<cmaloney> I usually use the Squeezebox, but the 5by5.tv stuff drops off after ~30minutes.
<brousch> My immediate reaction
<cmaloney> brousch: I have some helpful advice
<cmaloney> brousch: GET OVER IT.
<cmaloney> brousch: That'll be $396.
<brousch> I do, but my immediate reaction is the same
<cmaloney> Seriously?
<brousch> Yes, I do get over it
<cmaloney> I've paid more for shitty Palm OS software than $4
<rick_h_> waf: yea, upgrade to pocketcasts. the position in a podcast is cool
<rick_h_> especially if you've ever got a drive or such
<rick_h_> brousch: I have a smaller but similiar reaction
<rick_h_> but then I stop and think about it and my $5 starbucks coffee and just get over it
<rick_h_> but I've got a defective gene that lets me find excuses to say 'yes' to things
<cmaloney> I finnd $10 is expensive for Android software
<waf> hm, pocketcasts looks nice from a UI perspective
<waf> that might be enough for me to switch.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's all in how much I use it
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, that's a factor
<brousch> oooh, variable speed playback
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I mean, I'd happily pay $10 or greater for things on my main screen
<cmaloney> I'm now to the point where $14.99 for a PC game is near my upper level
<brousch> Now all of my CC music podcasts can sound like openmetalcast
<rick_h_> cmaloney: especially because 90% of the time it's a one time cost
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yep
<rick_h_> if I had to pay for every upgrade I might feel different
<jrwren_> ouch
<jrwren_> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2014-01/msg00005.html
<greg-g> sad
<greg-g> I love/d bzr
<greg-g> such a better ui
<jrwren_> it was until it wasn't, and then it really wasn't.
<jrwren_> detacthed heads were a BITCH
<jrwren_> corruption was a bitch.
<rick_h_> ugh, except the only way to use it effectively is to start looking at how to use lightweight checkouts, shared this/that, relocated working trees, etc
<rick_h_> and don't get me started on the colo plugin vs real built in colo
<greg-g> ahh
<greg-g> well, I guess I never got deep into it
<greg-g> I just used it for my dotfiles dir
<greg-g> well, use
<greg-g> might have to switch ;)
<jrwren_> then again, it is easy to forget just how bad git's UI was back then too. git has come a long way
<rick_h_> +1
<greg-g> git sucked... I can't say if it's better or if I finally just started using it and learning it
<rick_h_> and while git has a learning curve, so does vim, cli, etc.
<rick_h_> all the best tools do, until you hit the 'aha' moment
<rick_h_> and then they still kick you in the nuts once in a while
<rick_h_> bzr did too much copying svn to make it easy to move at first imo
<rick_h_> but that emacs thread is true. On more than the bzr levels
<greg-g> yeah, just read it
<greg-g> cmaloney: I have no idea how to do podcasts in LMS
<greg-g> ie: how to add them, then listen to them from the touch
<greg-g> cmaloney: 1) a forum post suggested adding a feed as a Favorite. Tried, won't let me actually play the episodes.
<greg-g> cmaloney: 2) I have to add podcast urls via the mysqueezebox.com service?
<greg-g> cmaloney: 3) the mysqueezebox server doesn't understand urls like http://www.bulletproofexec.com/category/podcasts/feed/  (it won't save it, but it'll save urls that have an explicit filename.extension)
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, I hated using that thing
<greg-g> jcastro: !
<rick_h_> why I went with tablet/etc for that
<greg-g> jcastro: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/tags/hairday2013
<jcastro> WHAT.
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> now we gotta get that face taken care of
<greg-g> never
<rick_h_> wow, amazon go boom
<greg-g> ?
<rick_h_> trying to place and order it and went dead
<rick_h_> We're sorry. We're temporarily unable to display all your orders below. Rest assured, we're working on the problem and expect to resolve it shortly. If you don't see the order you're looking for, please wait a few minutes, then visit this page again.
<jcastro> did you guys read the xmas amazon stuff?
<rick_h_> jcastro: no
<jcastro> apparently UPS _ran out of capacity_
<rick_h_> jcastro: well I saw the shipping woes
<jcastro> so they missed a bunch of xmas deadlines for delivery
<rick_h_> yea
<jcastro> it's like, how does UPS run out of capacity
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> we're too spoiled as a society to be placing amz orders 2 days before christmas and execting htem to show
<rick_h_> I had non-holiday stuff delivered on christmas eve and felt bad
<rick_h_> nothing that could not have waited until post-holiday
<greg-g> too much consumerism
<greg-g> ;)
<jcastro> rick_h_, I xmas shop on black friday
<cmaloney> greg-g: Here's how I do podcasts:
<cmaloney> 1) Create a podcasts.opml file in my /mnt/music directory
<cmaloney> 2) add podcasts to that .opml file
<cmaloney> 3) Import that OPML file using the import button (iirc)
<greg-g> ...
<greg-g> import button where?
<cmaloney> under favorites
<cmaloney> Ah. skip 3
<DrDaemonEye> rick_h_: I had ordered something overnight a couple weeks before xmas and I got an email from them a few hours later saying they were unable to do overnight and refunded the costs
<cmaloney> Here's what I did
<cmaloney> "New Favorite"
<cmaloney> "Name": "Podcasts
<cmaloney> URL: file:///mnt/music/podcasts.opml
<greg-g> adding the rss as a Favorite doesn't work
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> I'll try it, but I don't believe it ;)
<cmaloney> Trust me
<greg-g> I added an rss as a favorite, and it shows the list of episodes, but won't play them
<cmaloney> Yeah, you'll need to use the OPML file
<greg-g> k
<cmaloney> I think the podcasts plugin they use is essentially just reading the OPML file and displaying the results
<cmaloney> It's pretty weak-sauce.
<greg-g> same
<greg-g> see list of episodes, won't play them
<cmaloney> Are you using the podcasts plugin?
<greg-g> from the LMS webview I get sent to this url when clicking an episode: http://192.168.0.102:9002/http://www.bulletproofexec.com/86-your-personal-paleo-code-with-chris-kresser-podcast/&player=00%3A04%3A20%3A23%3A32%3A0b
<greg-g> that was via favorites
<cmaloney> Turn the podcasts plugin off
<cmaloney> and restart the server
<greg-g> how does one restart LMS without restarting the machine?
<greg-g> nvm
<greg-g> nada
<greg-g> fuck it, I'll use git-annex to manage the podcasts
<cmaloney> :(
<cmaloney> Though I can't blame you. I've not been terribly thrilled with the podcast support
<cmaloney> greg-g: Which version of LMS are you using?
<greg-g> seems like an easy thihng
<greg-g> Logitech Media Server Version: 7.7.2 - r33893 @ Wed Mar 14 06:37:22 MDT 2012
<cmaloney> I think that's part of the problem.
<greg-g> it's what the NAS supplies
<cmaloney> Which NAS?
<greg-g> Synology
<cmaloney> http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?97224-Guide-How-to-install-Logitech-Media-Server-7-7-3-on-Buffalo-Linkstation-LS-CHL
<cmaloney> Bah, one sec
<greg-g> yeah, that "SSODS4" shit is no longer a part of Synology's filestructure
<cmaloney> http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.php/Logitech_Media_Server#Installing_to_a_NAS_Device ?
<greg-g> not listed
<cmaloney> blergh
<greg-g> because LMS is included/packaged by Synology
<cmaloney> right
<greg-g> why would someone diy
<cmaloney> Well, another option would be to use mysqueezebox to manage your podcasts
<cmaloney> I've done that in the past
<cmaloney> but essentially it's just a list of shows
<greg-g> right, so mysqueezebox won't add http://www.bulletproofexec.com/category/podcasts/feed/
<greg-g> it gives me no feedback other than a big "fuck you for using unmaintained software"
<greg-g> at least, that's what I think it is saying
<cmaloney> No, it's giving you something different.
<cmaloney> Hang on
<cmaloney> There's no enclosures in this feed
<greg-g> fucking itunes podcasts
<cmaloney> yep
<jrwren_> what ever happened to that app with the lemon as the icon?
<jrwren_> ipodder?
<jrwren_> gpodder?
<cmaloney> So that would explain why you were getting just a list of episodes but no content
<cmaloney> juice?
<jrwren_> that is it.
<jrwren_> is it anygood?
<cmaloney> gpodder was the one with the fuck-if-i-know icon
<cmaloney> Haven't used it in a long time
<cmaloney> I moved to Miro until they did their big interface redesign
<cmaloney> After that I just use youtube for video podcasts and pocketcasts / squeezebox for audio podcasts.
<jrwren_> rick_h_: did you see this? http://blog.sheetjs.com/post/71326534924/running-your-js-code-in-python
<cmaloney> I am amazed.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: cool, that might be useful if you could use pre-compiled JS temlates in a server side python application
<rick_h_> wonder how sucky performance is
<brousch> Sounds similar to pyjnius, which lets you run Java code in Python
<brousch> That's how we get access to the Android API in Kivy
<jrwren_> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/01/02/nginx-coming-to-main-in-14-dot-04/  great start, now you just need uwsgi, and ubuntu server will actually be worth using
<rick_h_> pip install uwsgi
<jrwren_> support.
<jrwren_> apt-get install nginx always worked too.
<jrwren_> the point is, 'support'
<rick_h_> yea, true
<jrwren_> its not something I care about at all
<rick_h_> but support for uwsgi? You think nginx is hard to get support for :/
<jrwren_> but ones who care about it for nginx will care about it for uwsgi
<jrwren_> uwsgi is easy to get support for. just call unbit :)
<brousch> What is this "support" you speak of?
<jrwren_> do you speak italian? BONUS!
<rick_h_> jrwren_: I think rick-an-ese
<jrwren_> surely someone speaks russian for hte nginx support :)
<jcastro> jrwren_, no one's ever whined for uwsgi to me before
<jcastro> squeaky wheel and all that
<jrwren_> wow.
<jrwren_> i'm surprised someone whined for nginx
<jrwren_> i mean, nginx has been there and worked well for YEARS
<jrwren_> wtf is wrong with universe?
<jcastro> people have been whining for nginx for a long time
<jcastro> security fixes, etc.
<jrwren_> PPA!
<rick_h_> jrwren_: we can't use it internally if it's not in main for security
<rick_h_> jrwren_: so lots of whining internally
<jrwren_> rick_h_: weaksauce!
<jrwren_> wow, internally, that sounds like a BITCH
<jrwren_> so no uwsgi internally?
<jrwren_> or... no uwsgi from universe, but a pip install into a venv, is fine?
<jrwren_> sounds like #politics
<rick_h_> sounds like #ops
<jcastro> jrwren_, you can't tell people like NTT and Deutsche Telekom "Use this PPA from this guy!"
<rick_h_> no, I don't think we run uwsgi
<jcastro> though, it is actually the same guy and the package
<jcastro> it's just the commitment to ensure it for 5 years
<cmaloney> I'm pleased as punch for nginx support
<jrwren_> jcastro: yeah, i understand.
<jrwren_> i'm surprised NTT and DT are asking for nginx and not uwsgi.
<jrwren_> or lua
<jcastro> I have stopped trying to guess what people want
<jrwren_> ha!
<jrwren_> i should too
<jcastro> I'll check out uwsgi for you though
<jrwren_> i think psycologists call this projection.
<jrwren_> i project what I want, and I assume others want it too :)
<jcastro> Is it popular among non-hosting companies too?
<jcastro> this seems to be more stackish.
<jcastro> where as a web server everyone needs
<jrwren_> IMO, it is popular anywhere mod_wsgi becomes a bottleneck.
<jrwren_> but that is python specific.
<jrwren_> i don't really know outside of that
<jcastro> actually, other than nginx during conferences I always ask people what they want out of ubuntu server
<jcastro> and I never get any good ideas
<jcastro> people are generally happy with it
<brousch> It is a beautiful thing
<jcastro> it is frustrating though; something like 50 people at my OSCON talk and not a single complaint other than nginx
<jcastro> it's like, what am I supposed to tell people to work on? lol
<brousch> Work on public image, I guess? Make you work on upstream stuff more apparent
<brousch> For the people who say Ubuntu doesn't contribute upstream
<jrwren_> jcastro: me too!
<jrwren_> i'm very happy with it
<jrwren_> but we don't use it restricted.
<jrwren_> we use universe packages
<jrwren_> we use PPA
<brousch> Then publish statistics like "Ubuntu fixed 10,000 bugs and sent them upstream this year"
<jrwren_> logstash is baller, how about it by default.
<jcastro> logstash is badass
<jrwren_> but its JVM and JVM sucks, so rewrite logstash without JVM :)
<jcastro> we have a full charm for that badboy now
<jcastro> brousch, ~7 thousandish is closer
<jcastro> http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_usertag.cgi
<brousch> Nice
<cmaloney> jcastro: Here's what I want out of Ubuntu Server.
<cmaloney> I want the ability for it to schedule us a time to jam over at your place. :)
<jcastro> We can't have a Rush song on boot
<jcastro> I already asked
<cmaloney> This is what I want. Make it so. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-03
<cmaloney> It would figure
<cmaloney> I buy a router, I get the 3500L (8MB Flash)
<cmaloney> I buy my bro-in-law the same router, he gets the 3500Lv2 (128MB flash and faster CPU)
<jrwren_> damn!
<jrwren_> greg-g: this 5000 years of debt is great - i just checked it out of library. I've learned more about hte IMF protests in the first 2-3 pages, then I ever knew listening to NPR or BBC
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> jrwren: glad you like it
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> party party
<DrDaemonEye> evening
<cmaloney> I need to read that book
<rick_h_> widox: waf cancel due to weather?
<waf> rick_h_: canceled due to another car attempting to merge into my car.
<waf> which doesn't work out too great
<waf> (just some minor bumper damage, nothing bad)
<rick_h_> waf: wow, hope everything/everyone is ok
<rick_h_> waf: did it happen on the way? or just out and about otherwise?
<waf> thanks, everyone is fine, nothing remotely close to an injury, thankfully
<rick_h_> waf: that's good
<waf> yeah, on the way to CHC, just like 2 minutes outside of my apartment
<rick_h_> man, so sorry
<waf> more annoying than anything :)
<cmaloney> waf: ugh. sorry to hear that. glad you are ok
<jrwren> omg greg-g really good book. chapter 1 was good.
<rick_h_> doh jcastro ran away
<rick_h_> well http://uploads.mitechie.com/lp/jujugui-dev-4k.png works now
<rick_h_> going to have to have some fun playing with some tiling layouts that didn't work out on the laptop screens
<rick_h_> spiral is kind of fun now
<waf> wow
<greg-g> the comments here make me smile: http://www.reddit.com/r/beards/comments/1u9qj4/for_new_years_i_cut_it_all_off/
<cmaloney> Good morning, btw.
<brousch> I take it you have not been outside
<cmaloney> Thankfuly not yet.
<cmaloney> Not even to shovel
<cmaloney> I'm waiting for spring.
<brousch> Good plan
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> yea, I wanted to go out and get out of the house for lunch, but that plan is rejected
<jrwren> booo
<greg-g> rick_h_: by whom?
<greg-g> rick_h_: not by your subaru!
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, by my wife and my hacking cough and the cold cold ir
<rick_h_> air
<jrwren> oh, that air is VERY cold
<jrwren> great day to stay in
<rick_h_> greg-g: but have to say, touareg + snow tires yesterday didn't have me missing my subie a much.
<rick_h_> at least from a 'go anywhere', definitely less fun
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> shovelled last night to get it over with
<cmaloney> We're supposed to get a foot more of snow by Monday.
<rick_h_> yea, looks like tomorrow is the one decent day
<rick_h_> and then tomorrow night it all comes down down down
 * DrDaemonEye plans to extract his car tomorrow before the snow storm and after the cold
<jrwren> small window
<DrDaemonEye> It sure is.  I just need to get it off the front lawn
<jrwren> gah!
<jrwren> http://python-future.org/
<jrwren> now I have to decide if I should use that, or six
<jrwren> I thought six was the way
<jrwren> OR...
<jrwren> i jumped the gun
<jrwren> http://python-future.org/faq.html#what-is-the-relationship-between-future-and-six
<jrwren> *whew* looks good
<brousch> Wind Chill Watch: Wind Chill of -20 to -30 Sunday night to Tuesday
<brousch> WTF
<greg-g> that's brisk!
<brousch> That's nuts!
<cmaloney> That'll probably remove your exposed nuts.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-04
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live now!  SMLR 116 - Video: http://youtu.be/r7lpqJxPvL0 - Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> Good m orning
<cmaloney> Ugh.
<cmaloney> Just got back from Meijer
<gamerchick02> UGH i did too
<gamerchick02> i was at the one on Brown and OMG i swear everyone and their brother in the store decided to check out when i did
<cmaloney> yeah, no kidding
<gamerchick02> the guy who was checking me out looked really tired and overwhelmed.
<cmaloney> I can imagine
<greg-g> whoops, shoulda had the xmas tree on the curb last week :/
<greg-g> now Ijust have to cut it down to fit in the compost bin (quite large bin, 64 gallons I think)
 * greg-g goes to do that
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-05
<rick_h_> greg-g: have fun, hope the sap isn't too bad
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, erica went to the store, out of things, crazy
<rick_h_> bad when the weather hits on normal weekend routines
<rick_h_> extra people out to 'prepare for the storm'
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/1wsAmZv9VWN
<greg-g> http://blog.grossmeier.net/2014/01/04/sffcu-best/
<greg-g> seriously, my bank just gobsmacked me
<_stink_> greg-g: awesome!
<cmaloney> greg-g: woah.
<cmaloney> Note: Meeting tonight is canceled.
<cmaloney> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/meeting-2014-01-05-canceled/1381
<jrwren> greg-g: yeah, awesome
<jrwren> cmaloney: but... its a virtual meeting. the snow doesn't hurt us, it helps us :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, I know
<cmaloney> but if there's nothing really to talk about then there's little point to the meeting
<cmaloney> that and I don't want folks to get confused that there's no meeting on the portal
<jrwren> ah, cool
<cmaloney> Trying to keep it quiet so when we merge to the ubuntu-us-mi section of the portal there's no problems.
<cmaloney> or few problems. :)
<gamerchick02> guess who's not going to Clio today on account of the snow? now i have more time to do... u h. i dunno.
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's the fun part: figuring out what you'd be doing if you didn't have to do the things that normally keep you busy.
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> i planned on going today so i caught up on all my stuff (cleaning, shopping, etc)
<gamerchick02> i'm doing laundry now. whoopie
<gamerchick02> gotta restart x, brb
<rick_h_> wheeeeee
<cmaloney> woo woo
<gamerchick02> today would be a good day for sledding.
<rick_h_> I think it'll be a good day for some more grocery shopping
<rick_h_> and coffee, and the radio store is closed :(
<gamerchick02> i'm not going out again.
<rick_h_> they say another 6" or so
<rick_h_> well, that was from 10am ish
<rick_h_> so I figure I've got to go out and test that out towards the end of it
<gamerchick02> yes. i hope it stops so things can get cleaned up and i can get to work tomorrow
<gamerchick02> after having a week and a half off due to holidays i really can't afford to be snowed in for two days
<gamerchick02> well i can but i don't want to be. you know.
<rick_h_> yea, I'm getting doubtful that the boy will have day care tomorrow
<rick_h_> the main roads weren't bad earlier, at least one lane of them
<rick_h_> but that was only 4-5" from overnight
<rick_h_> if it keeps going and just as much falls, into the late night, I'm planning on a snow day tomorrow
<rick_h_> and looking out the window right now it's falling heavier now than any earlier time
<gamerchick02> yeah
<gamerchick02> Walton wasn't cleaned off well and Tim's wasn't open
<gamerchick02> so i cleaned 4 inches off my car and shoveled behind for no reason. oh well.
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> I hit up starbucks. They had a few people there. One lane of dixie, sashabar, and such were ok
<rick_h_> waldon was fun but passible, the dirt road back was more fun. Full ruts of the good stuff.
<gamerchick02> i don't have an off road vehicle.
<gamerchick02> so no, not fun for me.
<rick_h_> yea, there were more cars driving around than I expected.
<rick_h_> For a Sunday and with the scare of twice as much snow I figured more people would hide inside
<gamerchick02> i went out once. not going again. :-P
<gamerchick02> must be bad in Flint... Kettering is closed.
<jrwren> yesterday sledding was great.
<jrwren> but i was a little too into it and now i'm paying hte price.
<jrwren> bruised tailbone
<gamerchick02> ow!
<rick_h_> ok, I'm tried of shoveling
<gamerchick02> you don't have a snowblower?
<gamerchick02> :-P
<rick_h_> no, it would take up space in the wood shop
<gamerchick02> ah
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/PZza5atczqo
<rick_h_> I've got a 'snow pusher' and a 'snow shovel'
<gamerchick02> nice
<rick_h_> usually the pusher does all the work and it's easy
<gamerchick02> yeah
<rick_h_> except when we get *this* much snow, you can't just push it. You've got to lift it 3' in the air to get it over the shoulders of the drive
<rick_h_> so NOW I'm done and tired
<gamerchick02> ugh
<gamerchick02> yeah
<gamerchick02> stop and rest. :)
<rick_h_> yea, doing so now
<gamerchick02> good idea.
<gamerchick02> i'm listening to Rathole Radio and pondering going into work tomorrow.
<gamerchick02> i really want to
<rick_h_> heh, schools are closed. Means day care is going to be closed which will make for a fun day tomorrow
<gamerchick02> ugh
<gamerchick02> i doubt Chrysler is going to be closed.
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ is that your son here? https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/Y1Hv9GFiyUP
<rick_h_>  gamerchick02 yes
<gamerchick02> :) he's  cute. into woodworking and Linux?
<rick_h_> he doesn't konw what linux is
<rick_h_> I don't let him touch much electronics yet
<rick_h_> but he loves to play in the woodshop
<rick_h_> he doesn't do much yet, but it's fun stuff
<gamerchick02> cool!
<gamerchick02> maybe you can get him a tablet or something to play with Android
<rick_h_> yea, hopefully get him exposed to things early and often
<rick_h_> well, I like to keep him into legos, blocks, imagination stuff
<rick_h_> try to keep him off tablets, etc
<gamerchick02> oh yeah
<gamerchick02> lego, blocks. heck yes. i was into all that when i was a kid
<brousch7> rick_h_: oh no. You ordered this damn snow. Now you can shovel it
<rick_h_> brousch7: :P
<gamerchick02> LOL
<rick_h_> brousch7: I've been doing it
<gamerchick02> yeah, come on over to my apartment complex and clean out the lot! :-P
<brousch7> How bad is it over there. I would guess 6" since last night here
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Trust me: the best they'll likely do for Chrysler is let you telecommute
<gamerchick02> i don't have my laptop here
<gamerchick02> it's locked in the drawer at work
<snap-l> rick_h_: Is this what you have? (http://www.amazon.com/Garant-YSP24DU-24-Inch-Pusher-Varnished/dp/B000UGNB46)
<snap-l> (I think you have the 30" version)
<rick_h_> snap-l: http://www.amazon.com/Garant-YSP30LU-30-Inch-Pusher-Varnished/dp/B000A26FPC/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_19?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1388958175&sr=1-19&keywords=snow+pusher
<rick_h_> best $$ spent on snow work
<rick_h_> just don't try to lift it
<rick_h_> it's heavy, you just push paths back/forth
<snap-l> Right
<rick_h_> so I also got http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A28780/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<rick_h_> which is really light weight
<snap-l> I might just get the 24" one
<rick_h_> and use it for the tossing
<snap-l> since we don't have that big of a driveway.
<rick_h_> snap-l: you want the width and weight to help push imo
<rick_h_> just means you need fewer passes, but yea
<rick_h_> those stupid things they sell in stores makes it a harder job
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Snow-Wolf-SW0310-Wheeled-Shovel/dp/B001I7JWTO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1388958273&sr=8-12&keywords=snow+pusher
<snap-l> I think I should get that one instead.
<rick_h_> ummm, have fun
<snap-l> Looks like something out of a Steampunk fantasy.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> bah This will result in an additional
<rick_h_> accumulation ranging from 2 to 4 inches between 4 and 7 PM.
<gamerchick02> great.
<snap-l> Yeah, I think I'm going to go out and take my chances with shoveling
<rick_h_> Clarkston, Oakland County.
<rick_h_> Snow m8.2 inch, reported by trained spotter.
<rick_h_> 8 down, 2-4 more to goal by 7pm, and it's supposed to stop around 4am
<rick_h_> /goal/go
<gamerchick02> wahoo. >_<
<rick_h_> snap-l: how much do you guys have?
<rick_h_> Looking at wunderground reports it seems you guys got a bit less?
<rick_h_> Snow m2.1 inch, reported by NWS employee.
<rick_h_> 2 miles se of Royal Oak, Oakland County.
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> that seems low, granted that was a couple of hours ago, but still
<snap-l> rick_h_: Not entirely sure.
<snap-l> We have enough that my previous efforts at shoveling are gone. :)
<gamerchick02> sorry to hear that snap-l
<snap-l> Something tells me everything will be closed tomorrow save businesses.
<snap-l> I'm already planning on working from home
<brousch7> School is closed already
<greg-g> nice
<brousch7> snap-l: sportsball http://i.imgur.com/sVkwF8R.gif
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-29
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> phew party done
<rick_h_> nap time?
<cmaloney> Nah, you need to keep going. :)
<cmaloney> Michael have a great party?
<rick_h_> yea he's beat
<rick_h_> big few days
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch_> It was
<cmaloney> It still is last I checked.
<cmaloney> Yay inadequate PTO for the end of the year! :)
<cmaloney> Ah well
<brousch_> Hm, I have 56 hours I am supposed to use by Jan 17
<brousch_> But sometimes I can trade in up to 40 hours for cash money
<cmaloney> Go to Disneyland
<brousch_> By myself?
<cmaloney> Well, you can bring the family too. I won't judge.
<brousch_> For you Chromebookers http://liliputing.com/2014/12/crouton-chromebooks-run-ubuntu-browser-tab.html
<brousch_> I'm not using Crouton now because it was too difficult to switch between environments. I'll have to try this
<rick_h_> morningb
<cmaloney> morninga
<rick_h_> first PT appointment down, ton more to go
<cmaloney> ugh
<cmaloney> How was it?
<rick_h_> good, feels good to start moving it
<cmaloney> So how many degrees of freedom? :)
<rick_h_> a few, but a few more than I had until today so that's good :)
<rick_h_> now to take some motrin and some ice
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'll bet
<cmaloney> Apparently #bookie is bunping.
<cmaloney> bumping as well
<rick_h_> yea, hopefully will have time to check in and pick up some stuff this week now that I'm off and everyone else is back to work
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-30
<cmaloney> Morning
<brousch_> indeed
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-31
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morn
<cmaloney> Today is a big day
<cmaloney> we found out that Pixel is crapping in her litter box downstairs
<cmaloney> huzzah.
<rick_h_> woot
<gamerchick02> howdy everyone. happy new year's eve.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-01
<cmaloney> Happy new year!
<rick_h_> yea that
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> 'afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-02
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> looks like one for brousch__ http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/2r3qjw/tell_me_more_about_kivy/
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch__> jrwren: inclement has it covered. I swear that guy must live on Reddit
<cmaloney> Looks like there's a new version of six
<rick_h_> cmaloney: oh yea? think it might fix the bookie issue?
<cmaloney> Possibly. Not sure
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<cmaloney> Didn't recall offhand what the issue was but there were some fixes that looked like they reverted some changes.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, it was some mix up between six, webtest, and a third package. I'll test it out.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, seems still broken
<rick_h_> cmaloney: but we had a patch submitted that hard coded things to work so yay
<cmaloney> Well, I'm all for the yays, but was hoping upstream fixed their shit. :)
<jrwren> *sigh* six.
<cmaloney> Yeah, three projects requiring six is the mark of the devil
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-03
<jrwren> cmaloney: might like this.   http://www.enjoythemusic.com/hificritic/vol5_no3/listening_to_storage.htm
<cmaloney> jrwren: I hope you're pulling my leg
<cmaloney> As it turned out, it was possibly the best sounding source yet. It could sustain pace and drive, and gave body and richness to music where the Kingston SSD, for example, had been heard as limpid and lightweight. Maybe higher frequencies still weren't as insightful as direct CD playback at its best, but the sound had a relaxed quality that this listener has found quite enticing enough to plan a migration
<cmaloney> of all music onto it — pending a test of other NAS combinations!
<jrwren> cmaloney: like this, as in slap your forehead adn groan?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> http://numeralnine.wordpress.com/2013/10/09/a-brief-guide-to-audio-for-the-skeptical-consumer/
<cmaloney> btw: Meeting tomorrow
<cmaloney> 9pm
<cmaloney> be there. We'll have pie.
<cmaloney> BYOP.
<cmaloney> (bring your own pie)
<_stink_> hah
<brousch__> I'll bring beer. For myself.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-04
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Almost time for vacation time to be over
<cmaloney> booooo
<cmaloney> Though I was back to work on Mon / Tue / Fri
<_stink_> at least starting tomorrow i'll know what day of the week it is again
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> we did our grocery shopping on Friday night and yesterday seemed like it was Sunday
<brousch__> cmaloney: You gave yourself a handicap?
<brousch__> I've found most people on DGS compensate by changing the Komi instead of handicap
<cmaloney> Um, I might have made a mistake.
<cmaloney> Didn't mean to do that. WHoops. :(
<cmaloney> But on reflection I think I need the handicap now. :)
<brousch__> No biggie
<rick_h_> afternoon
<_stink_> hello
<rick_h_> ah, back to the kenisis keyboard again
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How's the arm treating you?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's getting there
<rick_h_> in the sling a bit less today, hurts and very very limited
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Want me to grab you for CHC on Wed?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: naw, I'll be driving down
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ty much for the offer
<rick_h_> I can drive, just have to take my sling off
<cmaloney> No worries. Let us know if it's not going to work out and I'll gladly drag your butt down. :)
<rick_h_> hah, all good
<rick_h_> hopefully be coming down in the new ride by then
<cmaloney> What the heck? :)
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> Wasn't the Touraeuuuuugh supposed to be the workhorse?
<rick_h_> it is quite a workhorse
<cmaloney> Or are you going to have to head to Mexico to have Juan Shiftypants outfit towing stuff on this one in this back of a shed as well?
<rick_h_> I'm unable to parse that sentence at all lol
<cmaloney> I mean is that going to be the camper towing goodie
<cmaloney> thingie
<cmaloney> I English good
<rick_h_> is what the camper towing goodie?
<cmaloney> The new ride ++
<rick_h_> oh yea, it'll tow the camper and more
<cmaloney> I'm going to warn you now: you'll be pulling stumps with that sucker in no time
<rick_h_> naw, the tow strap is for snow not stumps :)
<cmaloney> You say that now.
<cmaloney> But our neighbor across the street was using his Dodge Pickup to yank our next door neighbor's stump out
<rick_h_> naw, the goal is to be able to get the kayaks and generator and such into the back of it for the south dakota trip
<rick_h_> and VA and others
<rick_h_> and the inside is actually nicer than the touareg with more room
<cmaloney> unpossible.
<rick_h_> nope
<cmaloney> It's a Dodge. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> it's a RAM :P
<cmaloney> It's a Dodge
<cmaloney> I have a Dodge
<cmaloney> Nicer than the VW is not something we say very often
<rick_h_> yea, one of the selling points is comfy roomier inside for the fam on trips
<cmaloney> That's cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-04
<_stink_> i vote yes for everything during the meeting.
<cmaloney> _stink_: Really?
<_stink_> sure
<cmaloney> First order of business: _stink_ has agreed to purchase everything on my Amazon, Etsy, and RedBubble wishlists.
 * cmaloney makes sure to re-add the 60" gong
<cmaloney> and have it delivered to me. :)
<_stink_> i move to reconsider!  and vote yes for that too.
<cmaloney> Overruled
<cmaloney> ;)
<_stink_> gah!
<cmaloney> http://www.redbubble.com/people/craigmaloney/favorites?ref=account-nav-dropdown
<_stink_> you do need a 60" gong.
<cmaloney> Totally
<cmaloney> I can tell time with a 60" gong
<cmaloney> I can hit it in the middle of the night and my meighbors will yell "it's three fucking thirty"
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> https://www.etsy.com/people/craigmaloney/favorites/items-i-love?ref=favs_index_1
<nate___> Hello! Dunno how long I'll be able to stay/participate.....
<cmaloney> HI nate___
<nate___> Hello, cmaloney.
<cmaloney> We'll get started in a few minutes
<nate___> OK
<nate___> Is there an agenda?
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/1032/detail/
<cmaloney> Here's the agenda
<cmaloney> Not a whole lot scheduled for coverage
<nate___> Thank you.
<cmaloney> but we'll get started and if anyone would like to bring something up we can add it to the agenda
<cmaloney> First off, happy 2016
<cmaloney> woo woo!
<nate___> Here, here!
<cmaloney> 2015 was an interesting year
<cmaloney> we only had one release party (Penguicon)
<cmaloney> and not a whole lot of participation
<cmaloney> Hoping to change that a bit
<cmaloney> The first item is Penguicon fast approaches
<cmaloney> http://2016.penguicon.org/
<nate___> What's that?
<cmaloney> That's where we've traditionally had our April release parties
<cmaloney> and I'm hoping to schedule another release party at Penguiocon
<cmaloney> It's a lot of fun and I hope to see everyone there
<cmaloney> though it doesn't have to be the only Michigan release party
<cmaloney> we can have several if one wants to organize it. ;)
<cmaloney> But for now the April release party that I'm organizing will be at Penguicon.
<cmaloney> More details as they arrive.
<cmaloney> Any questions?
<nate___> Are there any people *not* in SE Mich?
<cmaloney> There are
<cmaloney> brousch is from Grand Rapids
<cmaloney> others are from across the state
<cmaloney> and some are no longer in the state.
<cmaloney> but a loarge number of folks are in SE MI
<nate___> Perhaps after Penguiocon we could look into a venue in Grand Rapids / Western Mich.....
<cmaloney> If you'd like to organize it I'll be more than happy to put it on the events list
<cmaloney> Again, there are several folks in Western MI
<cmaloney> unfortunately not online at the moment.
<nate___> So what's up for Penguicon?
<cmaloney> Just a friday-night get-together
<cmaloney> not a whole lot
<cmaloney> usually around 7pm
<nate___> I think that I'm about to be kicked off the computer, how do I contact you?
<cmaloney> craig@decafbad.net
<nate___> thanks
<cmaloney> or via the ubuntu MI mailing list
<cmaloney> Heve fun!
<cmaloney> Any other business anyone wants to mention?
<cmaloney> OK, I'm going to call this shut then. If there are any other matters please speak up, otherwise the meeting is adjourned for now.
<cmaloney> Thanks everyone for coming!
<jame> bye all
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How's the first day back to work?
<cmaloney> (ostensibly)
<rick_h_> ugh, slept through my alarm, 8:30am morning meeting with Mark go go go! :)
<rick_h_> you?
<rick_h_> hopefully nice and sleep processing of emails
<cmaloney> Got here earlier than I normally do
<cmaloney> we got some new pillows for the bed though and I'm not sure I like them
<cmaloney> Way too squishy
<rick_h_> hah
<brousch> cmaloney: I'm an extra-firm man
<cmaloney> Yeah, these were on sale, and I'm thinking I know why.
<cmaloney> Will see if they mash up better but I'm thinking they'll be quickly replaced.
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> pillows are such a pita to buy
<_stink_> can't test drive them
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> yeah, they are
<ColonelPanic001> I just get extra-firm at meijer or whatever
<ColonelPanic001> I'm doing something dumb - first rule doesn't work, second one does, not sure why: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcb36kshjmeoj19/rewrite.txt
<ColonelPanic001> if anyone doens't mind looking at a dumb thing for mod_rewrite
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: don't barge in here talking about extra-firm please
<ColonelPanic001> no
<ColonelPanic001> it had to be done
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001: how is your REMOTE_ADDR  consistent? is that you? are you spoofing?
<ColonelPanic001> it's me
<ColonelPanic001> I can't be trusted
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001: and you want it to 403 but its not?
<ColonelPanic001> right
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001: turn on rewrite logging and paste that :p
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiejAhol4Ps
<cmaloney> That would be hell for a claustrophobe
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EQetm_qWDg
<_stink_> Scary_Guy: that is awesome!
<Scary_Guy> yw!
<jrwren> i wonder how much easier it woul be to pull that camper with a velo
<jrwren> and at that point, why not integrate the camper right into the velo.
<jrwren> this guy is an incredible maker
<jrwren> that sincair is WAY cooler than a segawy
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-05
<cmaloney> jrwren: Sinclair is one of my heroes
<cmaloney> Dude did more to push the envelope than most
<cmaloney> Morning
<flipsidecreation> cold morning
<cmaloney> Way cold.
<ColonelPanic001> way morning
<rick_h_> much cold indeed
<jrwren> anyone know of monitors with display resolutions between 2.5k and 4k?  Seems like it should exist, but I've never heard of any.
<rick_h_> jrwren: not really, folks usually make the jump.
<rick_h_> new travel hard drive come on down http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4953994644/samsung-launches-tiny-2tb-portable-ssd-memory-device
<jrwren> oooh! finally SSD. i wonder how fast it is in practical use.
<cmaloney> I wonder how long before someone accidentally shoves that into a phone thinking it's a battery
<jrwren> lol
<rick_h_> cmaloney: https://www.instagram.com/p/BAK3bdmyjJw/
<cmaloney> Hah, that's awesome
<cmaloney> " thetallestasian: You'll find fountain pen obsessions and mechanical keyboard obsession often overlap"
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, thought that was funny
<rick_h_> cmaloney: and kind of a cool toy, I want one!
<rick_h_> I end up buying new keyboards to compare switches
<rick_h_> who knew there was a single board to do it for you
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> but it's only the switches, not the whole board.
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h_> yea, but how often did we wonder "hmm, what's green vs clear vs blue vs brown?"
<cmaloney> Oh no doubt
<cmaloney> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-switch-tester
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-06
<cmaloney> good morning
<_stink_> yo
<alephone> hail
<jrwren> brousch: are you related to a Gabriella?
<jrwren> err, a Gabrielle?
<brousch> Not that I know of
<jrwren> ah. ok. A cousin is marrying a Gabrielle Rousch
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-07
<shakes808> evening all
<shakes808> how was everyone's christmas and new years?
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> sleepin in wheee
<cmaloney> On purpose?
<cmaloney> Currently Playing: Suicidal Tendencies - Can't Stop
<rick_h_> yea, slept in a bit diong my ambien test
<cmaloney> Ah
 * rick_h_ has a mission to sleep on a plane that's dr approved
<cmaloney> Sleeps on a plane
<_stink_> snakes on a plane
<_stink_> ftfy
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-08
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<_stink_> well
<_stink_> i had a lucid dream
<_stink_> and instead of flying or becoming a dinosaur
<_stink_> i ignored my family and stayed in bed
<_stink_> in my dream
<_stink_> i feel like that's illustrative
<cmaloney> Hah
<cmaloney> Are you sure it was a dream?
<_stink_> well no one is mad at me
<cmaloney> I show you how to create 100's per day using a
<cmaloney> calculator designed for FAP.
<_stink_> sign me up
<cmaloney> Pretty sure I'm not reading this the way they intend
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How goes?
<cmaloney> Getting ready to don the cape and go to town?
<rick_h_> trying to get all packed up
<rick_h_> yea, two more calls and car heads out 12:30
<cmaloney> Wow
<rick_h_> but got my new travel backpack and managed to fit everything in
<cmaloney> Hoping for some moments of sanity in between
<cmaloney> Just don't bring anything back. :)
<rick_h_> heh, I get in Sat night, sunday taking a tour
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> well I've got these travel wine bottle holder thingies so I can bring a few bottles of wine back
<cmaloney> That's all that matters.
<rick_h_> yep
<jrwren> rick_h_: if you see ninja and/or yolani, bring me back an autograph?  (because I'm american and believe they must just hang out on south african street corners like in their videos)    :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: lol, I'll see what I can do
<jrwren> also, cape town and johanasburg are the same thing. :)
<rick_h_> no no no
<rick_h_> :P
<cmaloney> They're not?
<rick_h_> though I've only been in johanasburg airport and not the city :P
<rick_h_> but I'll never fly into that airport again so I have to believe it's different
<cmaloney> bad neighborhood?
<rick_h_> just aweful neighborhood
<cmaloney> Big city awful?
<rick_h_> bah, sorry awful airport
<rick_h_> it's not clear, impossible to get around
<rick_h_> nothing there
<cmaloney> Ah, fun fun
<jrwren> cmaloney: have you seen district 9?  awful city!
<jrwren> cmaloney: or Chappie for that matter :p
<cmaloney> Funnily enough I have the DVD ready to watch
<cmaloney> from Netflix
<jrwren> yes, I'm basing all my johanasburg knowledge on movies.
<cmaloney> Can't convince JoDee to watch it though so I have to find some time to watch it
<jrwren> Chappie or D9?
<cmaloney> jrwren: Everyone else bases their knowledge of the USA off of movies so why should we be different
<cmaloney> D9
<jrwren> ha! I never thought of it that way.
<jrwren> D9 is a solid action movie.
<cmaloney> We live in interesting times where a laptop's external device can be a card cage with full-height video cards.
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_dcQjL9N2Y
<cmaloney> This is going to leave a mark: https://plus.google.com/+DarianDrake/posts/1HCRGT5ndAs
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-09
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jrwren> anyone else on debian-devel?
<cmaloney> Not I
<greg-g> half of our ops team :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-10
<jrwren> I ask about DD because ZOMG this usrmerge thread.
<dzho> how bad is it, on a scale of one to systemd ?
<dzho> ;-)
<jrwren> about the same, honestly.
<jrwren> and of course, systemd is like its own kind of godwin's law in the debian world. Maybe we should call this Lennart's law.
<cmaloney> I think Lennart's Law is a thing
<cmaloney> Afternoon / Evening
<_stink_> yes
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-02
<widox> cmaloney: thanks!
<cmaloney> morning
<dzho> \o
<_stink_> yes
<gamerchick02> morning!
<gamerchick02> does anyone in here play anything on the 3DS?
<gamerchick02> like... pokemon sun/moon or x/y?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-03
<cmaloney> Well, that was handy. My mouse batteries just died.
<cmaloney> Talk about wondering what the hell happened. :)
<cmaloney> "Did the computer lock up? Did the mouse die? Why am I still hearing music. ..."
<brousch__> New job starts tomorrow. Linux and Python FTW
<cmaloney> brousch__: That's awesome!
<cmaloney> Looking forward to hearing about what you're up to. :)
<brousch__> And I've recovered enough from my nerf injure to drive and computer
<cmaloney> nerf injury?
<brousch__> I fell into some crates running around the house during a nerf war with my son. Hurt very much bad
<cmaloney> Ouch
<brousch__> Bruised ribs, but no permanent damage
<brousch__> https://www.dice.com/jobs/detail/10120628/761050?CMPID=EM_SV_UP_JS_AV_JA_1&utm_source=Server&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=&utm_campaign=Job+Alerts
<cmaloney> It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt. :)
<cmaloney> Oh cool.
<brousch__> Oh yes, my wife has been making sure I knew that
<cmaloney> Heh
<brousch__> OK, back to learning Salt
<cmaloney> Have fun!
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<rick_h> sloggy ?
<cmaloney> Heh. I know the feeling
<shakes808> morning
<shakes808> I am looking to hopst a gaming server.  What are your opinions on openstack?  Or is there something out there better?
<cmaloney> Is this something you've built or something else?
<shakes808> i am going to be either taking an old pc and turning it to a gaming server or building a box.  I have a couple of old pc's laying around, so going to try to reuse one of those.
 * rick_h isn't following openstack with a gaming server?
<rick_h> shakes808: as a way to run the game services?
<rick_h> shakes808: you need something like 3+ machines to run openstack unless you're just doing devstack and then I'd just say use lxd
<shakes808> rick_h: I was going to use open stack to run multiple instances.
<rick_h> shakes808: overkill imo, just lxd
<cmaloney> Yeah, and even then I'd probably go with something like Linode
<cmaloney> or just a spare box
<cmaloney> most of the bottlnecks I've seen with game servers are with latency and network traffic
<cmaloney> so you don't need a lot of cpu, just a lot of great bandwidth
<shakes808> cmaloney: linode is a paid for,  looking to do it free. :)  Looks like lxd might be something I can look into.
<cmaloney> Your call. :)
<shakes808> Just looking to get a private Ark server for my buddies and I to play and not have to worry about the other tribes on the server.
<shakes808> too much bs on a public server
<wolfger> Ooh, Ark!
<wolfger> I was really looking forward to that game in VR, but they hosed the VR implementation pretty badly.
<wolfger> Still a cool game in boring old 2D, though.
<shakes808> wolfger: that would be cool!  haven't seen that.  but not a fan of vr.  it is cool from time to time, but not for everything.
<shakes808> if anything, I would rather have this kind of set up (for simulators) http://simhq.com/forum/files/usergals/2010/12/full-22745-3587-ian_sim.jpg
<shakes808> fully functional cockpit for flight / mech / ... games
<shakes808> Dave and Buster's used to have something like this, years ago, but they took it out and I don't know why?!
<wolfger> Oh sure... an actual full cockpit for a flight sim would blow VR out of the water. But it wouldn't be very flexible. You'd need one rig per plane!
<wolfger> I love VR for  flight/combat games just for the headlook. Enemy above you? Keep eyes on him! The 3D is a nice added feature that allows you to have a simulated cockpit, among other things, but being able to look around you to spot the bogey. Makes non-VR flight combat seem horrible by comparison.
<wolfger> my main problem with ark is that in VR all the on-screen indicators go away. Am I hungry? Cold? Hot? Thirsty? No idea!
<shakes808> that sucks.  I am sure there is a setting to have them back?  That would be dumb to not have those basic and essential components not show up
<wolfger> I'm not sure, because that's problem #2. :-D
<wolfger> In VR, the settings screen is more or less useless. Maybe somebody with better eyes than me could use it....
<shakes808> couldn't you just use the settings on your PC and then put the VR back on?
<wolfger> It comes up as a flat panel affixed to your goggles, so you really can only see the settings in the middle. Anything to the edges causes eye strain. You can't look to the left, for example, to see the left more clearly (as one does in VR) because the stupid panel moves when your head moves.
<shakes808> i will have to build my vive machine and test it out :) ;)
<wolfger> I'm not sure. That might be an option, but I've decided to give up on it for the time being. I'll either play Ark in 2D or play games that we designed with VR as more than an afterthought.
<wolfger> But I can say it's pretty awesome to have a 3D dino brush past you, and look up at him from your puny human perspective.
<shakes808> well, once I get my house situated and servers up and configured, I will let you know and you can hop in :)
<wolfger> cool.
<shakes808> haha, i can imagine!! Or get on an quetzal and fly around with turret guns!!!
<shakes808> in VR the flight has to be amazing!
<wolfger> I haven't progressed nearly that far yet.
<shakes808> or a manta?!
<wolfger> You can tame a manta?
<shakes808> haha, you have some playing to do then!!!!
<shakes808> YES!!!!
<wolfger> Problem is, I got Ark a week or so before I got VR, so...  I promptly stopped playing Ark to check out all the other things.
<shakes808> http://arktemplates.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/20160424193800_1.jpg
<shakes808> gotcha
<wolfger> I've got a buddy who's really into Ark at the moment. He's still working on building up to a avian mount
<shakes808> shouldn't take long to get a pterradon
<wolfger> I think he spends too much time rebuilding the fort over and over... :-D
<shakes808> haha
<wolfger> or the boat.
<wolfger> Ex-Navy guy, so he's big on making a good boat for sailing around in.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-04
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZi0y_ct23k
<shakes808> cmaloney: that is pretty cool!
<shakes808> morning!
<cmaloney> shakes808: Thanks. Found out about it last night and was mesmerised.
<shakes808> yeah, my buddy and I just got to work and watched... couldn't look away
<_stink_> anyone want a senior web dev job at michigan state?  i can pass your info along.
<cmaloney> Is it remote-friendly? :)
<cmaloney> That's a bit of a commute. :)
<cmaloney> also: what languages are they currently using?;;
<_stink_> do not know; yes!; do not know
<_stink_> you can see how much info i have :)
<cmaloney> I see. :)
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/files/resume.pdf if you want to pass that along
<cmaloney> Though I'm not huge on driving into Lansing
<_stink_> ok cool!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-05
<cmaloney> Putting CHC on hiatus for a while.
<cmaloney> Lovely. Can't seem to post to the mailing list.
<widox> cmaloney: :(
<widox> completely forgot it was Wed, I was planning on coming this week
<widox> cmaloney: I ran into (the other) Matt last week
<jrwren> working from home and forgetting what day it is?
<cmaloney> widox: I'm up for heading out next week if you want
<cmaloney> Otherwise I'm going to head back to the juggling club that we were a part of. :)
<cmaloney> B&L is closing up earlier over the winter too. 9:30pm.
<widox> ah
<widox> ok, well I'll let ya know next week -- but don't need to change plans for me :)
<cmaloney> We haven't made them yet. :)
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> how goes?
<shakes808> morning
<jrwren> gah!!! when did ubuntu curl start linking to gnutls instead of openssl?
<jrwren> maybe I just remember wrongly. I thought it linked openssl, but maybe not.
<cmaloney> Why wouldn't it use gnutls?
<cmaloney> openssl is BSD, iirc
<jrwren> WAT?
<jrwren> because gnu... ewe. they are evil.
<jrwren> also... IME, gnutls supports less certificate formats.
<cmaloney> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29245292/how-can-i-make-git-tell-curl-to-use-openssl-instead-of-gnutls-without-rebuilding
<jrwren> nice!
<jrwren> i still think it is a new in xenial thing. trusty uses openssl
<cmaloney> ummm
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23749414/
<cmaloney> I think you may have overridden that
<cmaloney> iirc it gives you the option on which tls to install
<cmaloney>  so you may have chosen to use openssl instead
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-06
<cmaloney> Evening
<shakes808> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> How's the day?
<shakes808> cold
<rick_h> yea, the northern air seems in full effect
<rick_h> friday 6 degrees, sunday shark diving in the 80s
<cmaloney> rick_h: Another sprint or a new hobby? :)
<jrwren> they sprint. he has to go to capetown again.
<cmaloney> Ah, the annual "let's see what Mark thinks of us"
<brousch__> What are people using for IRC clients on Kubuntu/Android/iOS these days? Work has a lot of IRC, but I can't use IRCCloud
<rick_h> yea, moved to irccloud mainly because of android
<jrwren> i don't irc from phone, or the rare occasion I do, I just connect a second time and leave my irssi running on desktop/server
<jrwren> i use mutter on phone.
<brousch__> I use my Android phone and iPad mini roughly the same amount at home
<jrwren> wow, you actually use your ipad mini?
<jrwren> is it a mini 2 at least?
<brousch__> mini 4
<brousch__> perfect size for PDF reading
<jrwren> oh... nice and fast.
<brousch__> Good for netflix and hbo now too
<brousch__> BTW, I am using Kubuntu on my main computer at work. It's nice to be back, but this Dell laptop keyboard is a bit cramped.
<jrwren> i never watch tv or movies on ipad. *shrug*
<cmaloney> I use ssh
<cmaloney> Because I am an animal
<cmaloney> http://xkcd.com/1782/
<cmaloney> ^- I'm that one guy
<cmaloney> Though I already made the jump to tmux / weechat
<jrwren> i could never get used to ssh and the poor tablet keyboards
<cmaloney> This is why you get a cheap bluetooth keyboard
<cmaloney> Logitech K380 Multidevice
<jrwren> then i'd rather use my laptop
<mrgoodcat> brousch__: why can't you use irccloud?
<brousch__> Security/Privacy
<mrgoodcat> i leave weechat constantly running on a server
<mrgoodcat> and ssh into it
<brousch__> It sounds like a lot of people do that on a specific server here
<mrgoodcat> then you can host something like this https://www.glowing-bear.org/
<mrgoodcat> i just use juicessh on android though
<mrgoodcat> in practice i almost never irc from my phone
<cmaloney> Yeah, I leave my irc session running on my desktop and ssh into that
<_stink__> same here
<_stink__> er, VPS.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-07
<cmaloney> day
<_stink__> yes
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-08
<cmaloney> Good morning
<widox> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-01
<wolfger> Happy birthday, brousch
<wolfger> and happy new year, everybody
<Scary_Guy> not yet, but it soon will be
<cmaloney> HNY
<goat-g> wee
<brousch> Thanks but it wasn’t my birthday, it is in June.
<cmaloney> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-02
<waldo323> good morning
<_stink_> yo
<waldo323> cmaloney, getting back to you re cron scheduling, we have some tasks on particular days weekly, some on particular schedules.  I'd be most interested in spacing/neatly scheduling the weekly jobs which need to be run on particular days
<rick_h> morning
<waldo323> happy new year!  wondering when I
<waldo323> will write 2017 instead of 2018 first
<_stink_> when you writ eyour first check of 2018
<_stink_> HAHAHA
<_stink_> funny right, writing a check?
<waldo323> not yet, I don't typically write them though, and I make use of things like date +%Y_%m_%d which should save me from messing it up for a while
<jrwren> date -R 4 lyfe yo.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> waldo323: I think you might want to check into a job scheduler
<jrwren> isn't cron a job scheduler?
<cmaloney> It is, but something with a little more smarts than what cron has
<waldo323> :)
<waldo323> thanks
<jrwren> because its not just multiple things needing schedules, it is state-interdependant multiple things needing schedules.
<cmaloney> You also might want to look into something like Luigi: https://github.com/spotify/luigi
<waldo323> thank you
<goat-g> yeah, time of execution sounds like a needed bit here
<goat-g> brousch: I got an email from joindiaspora re your birthday on the first :) assumed it was a fake bday
<jrwren> goat-g: why are you a goat?
<jrwren> `man timeout` limit the time something runs.
<goat-g> jrwren: I decided to transition from irssi to weechat+glowing bear over break, not 100% happy with the config yet, so irssi is running with my real nick over in screen 0 :)
 * goat-g switches nicks
<jrwren> you could use `timeout -s STOP` and then manually examine why it took so long and stopped and then `kill -s CONT` to continue if you wanted to let it keep going.
<greg-g> meh, me just kills irssi
 * greg-g pours one out
<jrwren> greg-g: poor irssi. I'm not ready for the leap just yet.
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> I know, and I just put this awesome irssi sticker on my new laptop (well, in Aug)
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I've been rather happy with Weechat greg-g so if you need some pointers I might be able to help with the transition
<cmaloney> and as always, dumb looks are free
<cmaloney> s/dumb looks/blank expressions/
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> rubby ducky mode? :)
<greg-g> rubber*
<greg-g> I don't want to rub anything
<greg-g> cmaloney: what are your buflist settings?
<greg-g> /set buflist.*
<cmaloney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308001/
<cmaloney> I don't think I did anything special in there
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> doesn't look like it
<greg-g> what frontend do you use?
<greg-g> (if any)
<cmaloney> tmux
 * greg-g nods
<cmaloney> weechat-curses
<greg-g> right right. Was wondering if you were a 100% glowing bear or whatever person
<cmaloney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308011/
<cmaloney> a what?
<cmaloney> No, I'm 100% terminal
<cmaloney> via ssh
<cmaloney> (though Glowing Bear looks rather nice)
<greg-g> yeah, I'm doing glowing bear on my phone, and -curses via mosh+screen :)
<cmaloney> Sweet
<cmaloney> Also - Pro-tip: Do not accidentally substitute * for % in Python: print("foo %s" * bar)
<cmaloney> That does not end well
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> just more evidence that static type checking is good.
<cmaloney> Nah, I likke juggling with fire. :)
<_stink_> cmaloney++
<Scary_Guy> But what advantages does cmaloney++ have over regular cmaloney?  Also, will Microsoft put out its own version of cmaloney#? :P
<cmaloney> cmaloney#
<greg-g> cmaloney: do you use the smartfilter for filtering out most joins/parts?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-03
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think so?
<cmaloney> Whatever Alt - [minus] does
<cmaloney> greg-g: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26310396/
<cmaloney> That's my settings
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> brrrrrr f@#$@#
<rick_h> and morning
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's really cold out there
<rick_h> yea, had to get the boy to his thing and working from the coffee shop this morning. The truck did not warm up fast enough
<cmaloney> yipes
<widox> morning
<rick_h> widox: how's stuff down in the city?
<widox> freezing :)
<widox> glad I have no kids and work from home!
<widox> but, having a hard time keeping the house warm. furance in overdrive lately...
<rick_h> yea, I'm not liking the nest telling me how many hours the furnace is running
<rick_h> and I'm getting the hint I need to set aside a bunch of $$ for new windows/insulation/etc soon :/
<widox> heh. yep, same
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<brousch> widox: Run a cryptocurrency miner in each room of your house
<widox> hah!
<jrwren> rick_h: are you basement rim joists insulated?
<_stink_> brousch++
<rick_h> jrwren: no :( the basement insulation story is sad here. 1/2 the basement is finished (walkout basement) and they didn't insulate the walls they put in against the dirt sides which gets DAMN cold
<jrwren> poured concrete or blocks?
<jrwren> poured concrete is itself a damn good insulator. my walls aren't insulated, but I got my rim joists done a couple years ago and that has been very nice.
<rick_h> jrwren: poured, except that the kitchen pipes run behind the wall they put in and it's frozen once or twice
<jrwren> oh my!
<rick_h> yea, always cranky at how they put that together
<rick_h> would have cost not much to toss insulation in there when they added the walls...
<cmaloney> rick_h: Ugh
<cmaloney> At least ours are inside the walls
<jrwren> previous owners?
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, I think so
<rick_h> jrwren: they were built unfinished
<rick_h> anyway, room for improvement in the house for sure
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> always!
<jrwren> its endless.
<widox> I just insulating our rim joists over the holiday break. fun times
<widox> insulated*
<widox> we're half basement half crawl. and we just got the crawl encapsulated like 3 weeks ago. that's really helped with the draft's and such
<widox> old wood floors == drafts from below :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's no fun
<cmaloney> Our previous house had a crawl
<Scary_Guy> evening
<greg-g> https://meltdownattack.com/
<greg-g> so yeah, air gap all your computers :/
<Scary_Guy> pretty much
<jrwren> i don't get it.
<jrwren> i guess i didnt realize aslr was so critical
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-05
<waldo323> good morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h> brrr morning
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> even the floor in the house is cold and thats with a basement
<jrwren> my house is warm and toasty. :)
<jrwren> or.. i'm running a fever. I'm not sure which.
<cmaloney> heh
<shakes808> Happy new year everyone.
<shakes808> Wondering if anyone knows how to get google chat through thunderbird?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-06
<Scary_Guy> maybe there's a plugin?
<Scary_Guy> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/g-hub-lite_google-tabs/?src=search try that I suppose
<shakes808> Scary_Guy: Thank you.  I am talking with someone in the Thunderbird irc, and Google abandoned the XMPP protocol and whatever Hangouts is, is propriety now.
<Scary_Guy> yeah, part of the reason I avoid google products.  <3 android but screw everything else they do
<shakes808> haha
<Scary_Guy> well, good luck in your quest
<shakes808> quest hit a brick wall.
<Scary_Guy> try jitsi?
<shakes808> the hangouts app for linux doesn't run so well.  it won't run unless you open chrome.  you can't just open hangouts by itself
<Scary_Guy> sure you can, isn't it installed as an app?
<Scary_Guy> I mean yeah, the chrome process runs too but at least there's no window
<shakes808> yeah, but if i open it, it closes.  i have to open chrome and then hangouts will open and stay open; even when chrome is closed after the app loads
<Scary_Guy> I run it for Signal on Chromium, works okay
<Scary_Guy> that's weird
<shakes808> just an inconvenience
<Scary_Guy> still, it's a pretty large one.  when I have unclosable windows I generally move them off-screen or to another workspace
<Scary_Guy> using a tiling WM I basically only have another workspace as the option
<Scary_Guy> then again with the Thunderbird option you'd need to leave that open as well which isn't much better, unless you're already doing that
<shakes808> I have it open all the time.  sometimes i have it in another workspace, but ALT+TAB doesn't bother me.
<shakes808> anyone using / try Unreal development in Linux
<Scary_Guy> if your e-mail account is just gmail then I'd just leave open chrome and use that for both
<shakes808> i have gmail, live, msn, yahoo...
<Scary_Guy> I suppose as usual though there is no easy solution with proprietary software
<Scary_Guy> jesus, just pick one and set up filters
<shakes808> haha
<shakes808> i like to keep things separate, and some are junk ( msn, yahoo )
<Scary_Guy> https://10minutemail.com what is junk?
<shakes808> haha nice
<Scary_Guy> even at Microcenter they're still using my old e-mail that hasn't been active since 2009.  I feel no reason to tell them and their spam just goes into some sort of dev/null
<shakes808> haha
<Scary_Guy> I'm surprised they don't check the bounces and auto remove it as invalid but they've never played with a full deck there
<shakes808> That is a cool site.
<Scary_Guy> yeah, I know :)
<shakes808> only thing is if you need it for more than 10 mins.
<Scary_Guy> save the address and password in that case so you can login and change it
<Scary_Guy> just make sure they don't send a confirmation e-mail and just a notification e-mail to the old address and you're good
<Scary_Guy> I suppose if you want to test that you can open up a second 10minuteemail.com and switch it to that really quick
<Scary_Guy> anything I use 10ME for though isn't anything I'm too worried about though
<shakes808> yeah, and it looks like you can extend it if need be.
<shakes808> not too shabby
<Scary_Guy> well, that just makes sense
<cmaloney> morning
<Scary_Guy> lol
<Scary_Guy> evening
<Scary_Guy> so, I never really noticed because I never really use it, but my insert key doesn't work, anywhere!  xev shows it functions normally and...  well shit scroll lock doesn't work either and now I'm confused as hell
<Scary_Guy> okay insert works testing in keyboard preferences but nowhere else on the system it seems.  not in firefox, not in terminator, and if I hit it in rofi it displays "xmodmap -pke"
<jrwren> what would it do? allow you to typeover text like in dos days? AFAIK nothing supports that anywhere.
 * cmaloney wonders if the insert key works in gvim
<cmaloney> I'd try it on this keyboard but it doesn't have anything but delete as a hardware key
<cmaloney> pgup, pddown, home and end are mapped to the cursor keys
<jrwren> vim has typeover mode, separate from insert mode, use r to enter it.
<jrwren> or rather, R
<jrwren> r only replaces 1 character. R enters the mode
<cmaloney> jrwren: Right, was more curious if the insert key itself worked.
<cmaloney> That's all.
<cmaloney> Hah, it does.
<cmaloney> gvim: hit insert once [INSERT]
<cmaloney> gvim: hit insert again [REPLACE]
<jrwren> works eh?
<cmaloney> Yeah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-07
<jrwren> hrm... anyone know about bash ambiguous redirect?
<jrwren> I am using jq, extracting some values, piping to while read url fname ; do echo $url $fname.strm ; done
<jrwren> and that works, but as soon as I add a > between $url and $fname, it all fails with ambiguous redirect and I don't know why.
<jrwren> durp.  fname has spaces. I want files with spaces. quote the $fname in double quotes.
<Scary_Guy> I will say it did work in emacs
